# استطلاع حول الجامعات التي تخرج منها اعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب



## رزق حجاوي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
لغاية الدراسة الاحصائية ادعوا جميع الاعضاء المشاركين في المنتدى واخص في قسم الهندسة المدنية بالاشتراك في الاستطلاع الخاص لتحديد للجامعات التي تخرج منها او طلاب الهندسنة بالجامعات على مقاعد الدراسة اعضاء منتدى المهندسين العرب والذين يتفاعلون مع المنتدى .
وحتى ابتعد عن التصنيف حسب البلد الاصلي للعضو الذي يشترك بالمنتدى ولتكون اشمل وبعيده عن اي شكل من اشكال التعصب تم الاستطلاع على اساس البلدان التي تخرج التي تخرج منها اعضاء المنتدى .
والهدف منه هو للمعرفة الهندسية البحته للتعرف على الاعضاء ومدى تفاعلهم بعد تخرجهم حتى نكون اكثر ثقة بجامعاتنا واساتذتنا الذين أدوا رسالة التعليم وبقي علينا رسالة الاستمرار في التعلم والتعليم لكل منا للاخر.
واتمنى على ادارة المنتدى بتثبيت الموضوع بشكل مؤقت .
وأملي من كافة الاعضاء المسلجين في المنتدى المشاركة في هذا الاستطلاع.
مع تحياتي وثقتي بالجميع على حسن المشاركة والتفاعل​ 

وسأكون من اول المشاركين في الاستطلاع
الجامعات السورية (خريج جامعة دمشق/1984).​
الجامعات الاردنية​
الجامعات المصرية​
الجامعات العراقية​
جامعات دول الخليج (السعودية -الكويت-الامارات-قطر البحرين عمان)​
جامعات دول المغرب العربي (ليبيا-تونس-الجزائر -المغرب-موريتانيا)​
الجامعات الامريكية والكندية​
الجامعات اوروبا الغربية​
جامعات اوروبا الشرقية وروسيا (سابقا)​
بقية الجامعات​
بالنسبة للاخوة الاعزاء المهندسين او طلاب الهندسة الذين يقع خيارهم ضمن البند رقم 10 فأنا اعتذر لهم سلفا لان الاستطلاع لا يتسع لاكثر من عشرة خيارات لذلك وضعت الخيارات السابقة حسب تقديري الخاص بأن معظم الاعضاء يندرج ضمن 9 خيارات ولكنهم لا يقلون اهمية وتقديرا عن اي من الخيارات التسعة الاخرى.​


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (28 ديسمبر 2009)

حياك الله أستاذ رزق 
وفكرة ممتازة للتعرف على أعضاء المنتدى و جامعاتهم 
بالنسبة لي أنا خريج الجامعات السورية ( حلب -الهندسة المدنية -قسم الهندسة الإنشائية ) 

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## كمال محمد (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم وبارك الله فيك أخي رزق حجاوي سأكون سعيدا بأن أكون أول امشاركين في موضوعك حيث أني خريج (جامعة حلب-الهندسة المدنية -قسم الهندسة الانشائية- سوريا) وأعمل في الكويت حاليا
طبعا أنا أول ما اتخرجت ذهبت للعمل خارجا وعانيت كثيرا أول سنتين سواء من اللغة أو التقدم الكبير في أعمال التنفيذ
والحمدلله شيئا فشيئا بدأنا نتحسن وننافس أشقائنا المهندسين من مختلف البلدان
أهم شيء يكون للإنسان عزيمة واصرار على التفوق والتميز والبحث للوصول للأفضل وعدم الاكتفاء بما تعطيه الكلية
ودمتم بود


----------



## A.Bozan (28 ديسمبر 2009)

استاذنا الكبير رزق صاحب الافكار المتميزة والحلول الدائمة بالفعل الموضوع مختلف وجميل جدا
انا عن نفسي بعد الاخوة الي سبقوني كمان خريج جامعة حلب من سوريا
(ايه يا خيو هيك صار)
ويا ريت نشوف اقبال من الاعضاء 
وكمان استجابة الادارة لاقتراحك
شكرا


----------



## A.Bozan (28 ديسمبر 2009)

فينا نحن نعرف نتائج الاستطلاع
يعني فيني شوف مين صوت
واذا ما فيني
بيهمني اعرف استاذنا رزق من وين تخرجت
شكرا


----------



## حسان2 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

تحية للأخ رزق حجاوي وجميع المشاركين
أنا خريج جامعة دمشق


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ٌrainman قال:


> فينا نحن نعرف نتائج الاستطلاع
> يعني فيني شوف مين صوت
> واذا ما فيني
> بيهمني اعرف استاذنا رزق من وين تخرجت
> شكرا


السلام عليكم
يمكن ان تعرف على نتائج التصويت من خلال الضغط على كلمة مشاهدة نتائج الاستطلاع


اما بالنسبة لي فانا كتبته في اول القائمة عندما وضعت
الجامعات السورية ( خريج جامعة دمشق/1984).
مع تحياتي لك


----------



## إسلام علي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيكم أستاذنا م رزق
أنا خريج جامعة مصرية ـ جامعة طنطا ـ قسم الهندسة المدنية


----------



## Eng.ali aldujaily (28 ديسمبر 2009)

فكرة حلوة حتى تزيد التعارف بين الاعضاء 
اني خريج الجامعة التكنولوجية /- هندسة مدنية


----------



## محمد فريحات (28 ديسمبر 2009)

انا المهندس محمد فريحات 
خريج جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه 
الاردن 
هندسة مساحه وجيوماتكس


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

محمد فريحات قال:


> انا المهندس محمد فريحات
> خريج جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه
> الاردن
> هندسة مساحه وجيوماتكس


 السلام عليكم
اشكرك على مشاركتك ولكن هل قمت بالتصويت ؟؟؟


----------



## ammar.2520 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

عمار أحمد عبد الله 
خريج أكبر جامعة بأفريقا 
جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنلوجيا
أعتب عليك عدم ذكر السودان الصرح الشامخ في مجالات الهندسة.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ammar.2520 قال:


> عمار أحمد عبد الله
> خريج أكبر جامعة بأفريقا
> جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنلوجيا
> أعتب عليك عدم ذكر السودان الصرح الشامخ في مجالات الهندسة.


السلام عليكم
عتبكم مقبول ولكن ماذا اعمل فالخيارات عددها 10 وحاولت ان يشمل الاستطلاع اكبر عدد ممكن من الجامعات ولا تنسى ان رقم 10 لكم.
واهل السودان وخريجوها اهل خير وبركه ولهم معزة خاصة واليك هذا الموضوع الذي كتبته في اكبر مشروع افريقي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123693.html


> هل تعلم أخي الكريم أن الجامعات السودانية قامت قبل أن تدخل الحضارة دول الخليج التي ذكرت؟ وصدقني إذا رجعت لأصولها لتجد ان مؤسسيها هم في الأصل سودانيون


اشكرك على طرح هذه المعلومة ولكن لنكن بعيدين عن التعصب ومع كل احترامي وتقديري اتمنى ان اجد المئات من خريجين الجامعات السودانية في هذا المنتدى ونتعلم منهم ومن خبراتهم فهذا هدف المنتدى وهدف الاستطلاع هو التعرف اكثر على اعضاء المنتدى ومساهماتهم في المنتدى .
وفي الختام فان هذا الاستطلاع اجتهاد من نفسي وادعو الله ان يفقني فيه للخير وليس للتعصب والفرقه.
ويمكن للاخوة الذين لم تذكر خياراتهم من 1 -9 ان يضعوا الخيار رقم 10 وان يكتبوا في المشاركة اسم الجامعة لغاية الاحصاء والتعرف
مع شكري لك


----------



## ammar.2520 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

هل تعلم أخي الكريم أن الجامعات السودانية قامت قبل أن تدخل الحضارة دول الخليج التي ذكرت؟ وصدقني إذا رجعت لأصولها لتجد ان مؤسسيها هم في الأصل سودانيون.


----------



## life for rent (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ammar.2520 قال:


> هل تعلم أخي الكريم أن الجامعات السودانية قامت قبل أن تدخل الحضارة دول الخليج التي ذكرت؟ وصدقني إذا رجعت لأصولها لتجد ان مؤسسيها هم في الأصل سودانيون.


 
يا اخى الموضوع بعيد عن التعصب للدولة......والا سنقول ان مصر هى اول من انشاء جامعات للخرطوم واول دكاترة راحوا السودان لتعليم السودانيين من مصر ايضا.....كلنا شعب واحد ونتمنا ننسى موضوع التعصب للدولة


----------



## ammar.2520 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الموضوع ليس تعصب وإنما حفظ حق!


----------



## ammar.2520 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

أنا لم اتعصب بي شي ولكن يحق لي أن أوضح أمورا قد تكون غائبه عن بعض الأخوة.
وجميع اخواننا المسلمين والعرب على العين والرأس.
وأذا كنت انا عربيا فالوطن العربي كله ملكي..وأنا ملكه.
إنها حقائق وليس تعصبا أخي الكريم.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

life for rent قال:


> يا اخى الموضوع بعيد عن التعصب للدولة......والا سنقول ان مصر هى اول من انشاء جامعات للخرطوم واول دكاترة راحوا السودان لتعليم السودانيين من مصر ايضا.....كلنا شعب واحد ونتمنا ننسى موضوع التعصب للدولة


 السلا عليم
اشكرك على ردك وتفهمك للطريقة الاستطلاع فحتى اكون بعيدا عن التعصب كان الاستطلاع على اساس الجامعه فكثير من الاعضاء لم يدرسوا في جامعات بلادهم وانما تخرجوا من جامعات اخرى ولا اذيع سرا اذا قلت انني من هؤلاء المهندسي والطلاب الذي تعلموا خارج بلادهم لذلك نكن احترام والتقدير للهذه الجامعات وعلى اساس هذا الحب تم الاستطلاع.
وبعد ايام سنجد كم عدد الخريجين وطلاب الهندسه ذين تخرجوا من كل دوله والارقام هي الحقائق الثابتة والتي على اساسها تكون الدراسة .
فتقديري للجميع مع املي بالمشاركة من الجميع حتى يحقق الاستطلاع الهدف المرجو منه وهو زيادة التعارف بين الاعضاء ومحاولة الكتابة بمصطلحات تكون مفهومه لاكبر عدد ممكن.


----------



## ادهم المصرئ (28 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى رزق
انا خريج هندسة شبرا جامعة الزقازيق - قسم الهندسه المدنيه- تخصص انشاءات


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

فكرة جميلة و لطيفة منك اخونا و استاذنا الكريم المهندس رزق 
بالنسبة الي خريج من الجامعات العراقية ( جامعة الانبار / بناء و انشاءات - فرع سدود و موارد مياه ) سنة 2008 
و حاليا مهندس منفذ لمشاريع انشاء مدارس بطريقة الهياكل الحديدية steel structure بثلاث طوابق three floors 
اكرر شكري و تقبل مني وافر التقدير و الاحترام 
م.علي الهيتي


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (28 ديسمبر 2009)

فكرة جيده لأخونا و استاذنا الكريم المهندس رزق وشكرا لحضرتك على هذا الإستطلاع الذى يحاول أن يوقظ بداخلنا مكانة جامعاتنا العريقة التي خرجت ناس أكفاء في كافة التخصصات على مدار التاريخ وحتى لم يأتي ذكرها في التصنيفات العالمية ستبقى لها مكانة خاصة في قلوبنا وربنا يوفق الحكومات العربية للنهوض بهذه الجامعات للوصول إلى أعلى المستويات العالمية.


----------



## life for rent (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الحقيقة انا نسيت احى استاذنا رزق الحجاوى على الموضوع ..........الحقيقة فكرة جيدة جدا لاندماج الاعضاء لا العكس......ونتمنى فعلا رؤية جامعاتنا العربية فى الصدارة دائما


----------



## hmt241 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

م / حسن طلبه 
الهندسه المدنيه - جامعه المنصوره


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

hmt241 قال:


> م / حسن طلبه
> الهندسه المدنيه - جامعه المنصوره


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك مشاركتك
واشكر للجميع حسن المشاركة
يلاحظ ان عدد كبير يكتب مشاركته ولا يدخل في التصويت في الاستطلاع وهو في اعلى الصفحة ؟؟
لذلك حتى تدخل في التصويت ويحسب في النتائج لا بد ان تختار اولا في التصويت للاستطلاع
ويمكن للاخوة الذين لم تذكر اختياراتهم من 1 -9 ان يضعوا الاختيار رقم 10 وان يكتبوا في المشاركة اسم الجامعة لغاية الاحصاء والتعرف


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا م رزق على هذا الموضوع الى سيزيد من التقارب والتعارف بين الاعضاء مما سيزيد من افادتهم لبعضهم البعض
أما بالنسبة لى فقد تخرجت من احدى الجامعات المصرية - مشروع التخرج فى الخرسانة المسلحة وهو يتبع قسم الهندسة الانشائية

الموضوع مثبت بعض الوقت
جزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## شادي يس (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

مشكور أخي رزق على هذا الاستطلاع الجميل 

أما بالنسبة لي فأنا خريج جامعة حلب - سورية - قسم الهندسة الانشائية


----------



## mahmoudh5 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

فكرة رائعة استاذنا رزق حجاوي و بارك الله فيكم
اما بالنسبة لي ايضا : خريج جامعة حلب - مدني عام - 2010 ان شاء الله


----------



## امين حلمي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شو الاخوة العرب مش في بالهم فلسطين او جامعاتها المتفوقة عالميا او على الاقل عربيا محسوبة على الجامعات الاوروبية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عاصم شحاته الصادي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*فكرة رائعة أخونا مهندس رزق*

أشكر المهندس الكبير رزق وندعو له بالتوفيق 
وأحب أن أقترح إذا كان بالإمكان إرفاق السيرة الذاتية للأعضاء للتعارف 
مهندس عاصم شحاته الصادي - جامعة المنصورة - جمهورية مصر العربية 
دفعة 2003


----------



## عربي فقط (29 ديسمبر 2009)

انا المهندس غانم خلف المفرجي خريج جامعة الموصل من العراق للعام 1984


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

امين حلمي قال:


> شو الاخوة العرب مش في بالهم فلسطين او جامعاتها المتفوقة عالميا او على الاقل عربيا محسوبة على الجامعات الاوروبية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك مشاركتك ولكن لنكن بعيدين عن التعصب ففلسطين في قلب كل مسلم وعربي اما بخصوص الجامعات في فلسطين التي تدرس الهندسة فكما اذكرها (جامعة بيرزيت- جامعة الحجاوي-جامعة النجاح )ولكن بسبب الظروف في فلسطين فانها كما اعلم لا تخرج ولا اي طالب عربي وعدد الخريجين من الطلبة الفلسطينين قليل نسبيا واتمنى ان تصحح المعلومات اذا كانت خاطئة .
والاختيارات التي وضعت كان على اساس

عدد الجامعات في هذا البلد.
عدد الطلاب العرب المتخرجين من تلك الجامعات.
عدد الخريجين من جامعات البلد
محاولة شمل الاستطلاع معظم الجامعات المعروفة التي يتخرج منها الطلبه والاعضاء بالمنتدى
وفي النهاية يبقى هذا استطلاع فالرجاء عدم تحييد الموضوع عن معانية والانتقال به لمواضيع ليس لها اي علاقة .
واملي في الجميع في المشاركة الهادفة والايجابية من خلال التصويت على الاستطلاع وعد الاكتفاء بقراءة الموضوع او الكتابة به دون تصويت .
مع شكري وتقديري للجميع


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ الفاضل المهندس رزق

الإخوة الأفاضل الزملاء الأعزاء

قمت بالتصويت...

بفضل من الله تخرجت من جامعة عين شمس المصرية .

قسم الهندسة المدنية

وشكراً على الموضوع

والله الموفق


----------



## sh76285 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*كلية الهندسة جامعة الفاتح ليبيا*

السلام عليكم
بنسبة لي انا خريج كلية الهندسة قسم مدني بي جامعة الفاتح ليبيا بس كان لي تجربة سنتين بي كلية الهندسة المدنية جامعة دمشق .


----------



## سبع الليل (29 ديسمبر 2009)

تم التصويت


----------



## م . أبو بكر (29 ديسمبر 2009)

جامعة حلب - الهندسة الإنشائية - 1995


----------



## م.تسنيم (29 ديسمبر 2009)

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امين حلمي
> 
> 
> _شو الاخوة العرب مش في بالهم فلسطين او جامعاتها المتفوقة عالميا او على الاقل عربيا محسوبة على الجامعات الاوروبية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_
> ...


 
السلام عليكم
م رزق اشكر لك اقتراحك الجميل والمتميز 

انا من المهندسين المتخرجين من جامعة النجاح الوطنية في نابلس / قسم الهندسة المدنية عام 2004 
اي بالفترة التي عانت منها فلسطين من انتفاضة الاقصى.... واصدقك القول انها كانت من اصعب الايام...
وفيما يلي لينك لجامعة النجاح الوطنية يوضح احصاءات للمهندسين اللذين تخرجوا من الجامعة منذ عام 1994 الى 2008. 
وان شاء الله بهذه المعلومة اكون افدت بها زملائي المهندسين وتعريفهم بجامعتي الحبيبة .....


http://www.najah.edu/index.php?page=1634&extra=%26spec%3D-1%26col%3D6


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

م.تسنيم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> م رزق اشكر لك اقتراحك الجميل والمتميز
> 
> انا من المهندسين المتخرجين من جامعة النجاح الوطنية في نابلس / قسم الهندسة المدنية عام 2004
> ...


السلام عليكم 
اشكرك من كل قلبي على مشاركتك القيمة وعلى هذه المعلومات عن خريجين جامعة النجاح فهو في تزايد مستمر والحمدلله واتمنى عليك وعلى اردارة الجامعه او نقابة المهندسين الفلسطينية بأن تكون هناك طريقة للتواصل بين ابناء الشعب الفلسطيني في الداخل والخارج في سبيل الاستفادة من خبراتهم الهندسية والعلمية وان شاء الله سيجدون العون والمساعدة من كافة ابناء فلسطين اولا ومن المهندسين المسلمين والعرب فهم لم يقصروا معنا في فتح جامعاتهم لنتعلم فيها ولن يقصروا معكم.
وبانتظار اي وسلية للتواصل مع طلبة ومهندسي فلسطين في الداخل.
 واقترح ان يتم وضع باب مثبت لهم في المنتدى بحيث يتم الرد على طلباتهم واستفساراتهم وتقديم المساعدة الهندسية والفنية لاي مشروع او طالب جامعة وان شاء الله لن يبخل احد عليهم بخبرته او بعلمه.


----------



## Abo Fares (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.. 

جزاكم الله خيراً أستاذنا العزيز، وبارك بكم.. 

خريج جامعة دمشق - سوريا


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا خريج جامعة تونس


----------



## د.محبس (29 ديسمبر 2009)

بوركت اخي


----------



## سمندل السوداني (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
مشكورين علي الإستطلاع , فكرته جميلة ...
خريج جامعة السودان للعلوم و التكنلوجيا _ كلية الهندسة ( الجناح الجنوبي ) _ قسم الكهرباء
إن شاء الله ... ( طالب حالياً )
تحياتي ...


----------



## شعاع الأمل (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن أسأل سؤال


----------



## احمد_سلوم (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم *
*بارك الله فيكم *
*أنا طالب في الفرقه الثالثه جامعة مصرية ـ جامعة الزقازيق ـ قسم الهندسة المدنية*​


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (29 ديسمبر 2009)

بحمد الله اخوكم خريج جامعة مصريه جامعة الازهر الشريف واعمل الان فى السعودية


----------



## م وائل حسنى (29 ديسمبر 2009)

فكرة جميلة وفق الله اخى رزق
 انا خريج الجامعات المصرية ـ جامعة اسيوط ـ الهندسة المدنية ـ مشروع الاساسات ـ ولكن بعمل فى شبكات المياه والصرف الصحى


----------



## eng.lana (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم لك كل الشكر على موضوعك القيم هذا
اختكم خريجة جامعة بغداد/لاقسام المدنية/قسم المساحة/1995


----------



## م عامر (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
فكرة لطيفة ... واحصاء مفيد
شخصياً أنا خريج جامعة البعث - كلية الهندسة المدنية - سورية 1987


----------



## nadjibejaia (29 ديسمبر 2009)

انا خريج جامعة بجاية 
الجزائر


----------



## بت حمدان (29 ديسمبر 2009)

إيه رايك في خريجي الجامعات الاخرى السودان مثلاً ؟


----------



## كونى عائشة (29 ديسمبر 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لم اتخرج بعد ولكنى فالبكالريوس قسم اتصالات
جامعة حلوان -مصر
وقد تم التصويت


----------



## بت حمدان (29 ديسمبر 2009)

انا خريجة جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنلوجيا قسم اللكترونات تعليقي علي هذه الأفكار حقا جميلة.


----------



## odwan (29 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم 
طرح رائع وفكرة مميّزة


----------



## المهندس أحمد ستار (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*استطلاع حول الجامعات التي تخرج منه الأعضاء*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحبم​تحيتي العميقة للزميلالمهندس رزق

مع تأييدي للفكرة الرائعة للتفاعل بشكل أعمق بين كافة الزملاء أعضاء المنتدى لاسيما ذوي الاختصاص نفسه .
أنا خريج الجامعات السورية ( جامعة حلب - كلية الهندسة الكهربائية والميكانيكية ) .
حصلت على البكالوريوس بنظم الطاقة الكهربائية عام 1980 .
حصلت على دبلوم الدراسات العليا بنظم الطاقة الكهربائية عام 1997 .
أعمل في مؤسسة المياه بحلب منذ 9 /12 / 1980 ولتاريخه .
شغلت عدة مواقع في المؤسسة : 
رئيس محطة المأخذ على بحيرة الأسد لضخ مياه الشرب لمحافظة حلب وريفها .
رئيس محطة المعالجة الثانية على بحيرة الأسد لضخ مياه الشرب لمحافظة حلب وريفها .
رئيسا لمحطات المعالجة وشعبة المأخذ على بحيرة الأسد لضخ مياه الشرب لمحافظة حلب وريفها . 
معاونا لمدير الأستثمار والصيانة لشؤون التجهيزات الكهربائية والميكانيكية بالمؤسسة .
مدير المعلوماتية والتقانة يمؤسسة مياه حلب ولتاريخه .
لك تحياتي وتقديري العميقين
أخيكم / م . أحمد الشهابي ​


----------



## eng_hno (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
تحياتي للاخ رزق
وللاخوة الاعزاء

انا خريجة احدى الجامعات العراقية
جامعة البصرة / قسم الهندسة المدنية


----------



## mohammedkhairy (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*انا المهندس / محمد محمود خيرى 
جامعة المنوفية
قسم الهندسة المدنية 
دفعة 2008*


----------



## سلام المهندس معجون (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم --بارك الله فيكم أستاذنا للأخ-- رزق حجاوي --انا المهندس --سلام كاظم --خريج الجماعه التكنلوجيه هندسة مدنية


----------



## sayedeb2000 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع ممتاز 
وامل ان يتحول الى موضوع تعارف وصداقات
مع خالص تحياتى
م / سيد
كلية الهندسة - جامعة القاهرة2003
قوي والالات كهربائية​


----------



## عاشقة تراب الأقصى (29 ديسمبر 2009)

أنا حاليا طالبة بالجامعة الاسلامية بغزة بفلسطين ........ 

وأعتز بانتمائي لهذه الجامعة العريقة ........


----------



## yasserbebo (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*م \ ياسر عبد المنصف
خريج كلية الهندسة جامعة عين شمس 2007*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

عاشقة تراب الأقصى قال:


> أنا حاليا طالبة بالجامعة الاسلامية بغزة بفلسطين ........
> 
> وأعتز بانتمائي لهذه الجامعة العريقة ........


 السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذه المشاركة وعلى هذه المعلومه 
اشكرك على تصحيح معلوماتي بخصوص الجامعه الاسلامية بغزة فاعتقادي انها جامعه تضم الكليات الادبية واول مرة اسمع ان فيها كليات هندسية


----------



## اراس الكردي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا خريج جامعة صلاح الدين اربيل / العراق


----------



## نوارة (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

 متخرجة من جامعة سعــد دحلـــب ــ البليـــــــدة 
 الجـــــــــــــزائر​


----------



## عمراياد (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مهندس اقدم عمر اياد خريج جامعة بغداد كلية الهندسة هندسة ميكانيك طائرات


----------



## palnet2007 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## داريه (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مصر

كلية الهندسة جامعة عين شمس
قاهرة الرجال


----------



## Ayman (30 ديسمبر 2009)

تحياتي لاستاذنا الكبير رزق حجاوي و الاخوة الكرام
انا خريج جامعة القاهرة
توقعت نسبة اكبر للجامعات السورية ..شو وينكم يا شباب؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ayman قال:


> تحياتي لاستاذنا الكبير رزق حجاوي و الاخوة الكرام





ayman قال:


> انا خريج جامعة القاهرة
> توقعت نسبة اكبر للجامعات السورية ..شو وينكم يا شباب؟


السلام عليكم
أشكر للجميع على كلماتهم وتقدريهم والى الاخ أيمن فكلامك صحيح 100% وهذا ما اثبتته النتائج الاحصائية.
من خلال قراءة اولية لنتائج الاستطلاع يلاحظ بشكل واضح ملاحظات التالية :-



عدد المشتركين بالتصويت لا يتناسب مع عدد المطالعين للموضوع فهو بحدود 173/1000=17.3%
عدد المشتركين بالنسبة لاعضاء لعدد اعضاء المنتدى ؟؟!!!.​
فاجأتني نسبة المشتركين بخصوص عدد من الجامعات وخصوصا الاردنية فعدد الجامعات التي تدرس الهندس أكثر من 20 جامعه ونسبة المشتركين 5.14%​
عدد المشتركين من الجامعات السورية والعراقية قليل ولا يتناسب مع عدد الخريجين !!!​
اما خريجين الجامعات المصرية فلهم النسبة الاكبر وبدون منازع​
خريجين دول المغرب العربي فالبرغم من اختلاف لغة التدريس الهندسي لديهم الا ان نسبتهم جيدة​
المفاجأة كانت بنسبة خريجي الجامعات السودانية والفلسطينية فلهم الف تحية​
نسبة مشاركات دول الخليج العربي قليله جدا ​
نسبة مشاركات الجامعات الغير عربية قليله جدا ؟؟؟​
من خلال القراءة الاولية يلاحظ ان المهندسين خريجين الجامعات المصرية هم الاكثر اهتماما بالتعليم المستمر سواءا كان ذلك خلال مرحلة الدراسة ام بعد التخرج وكنت اتوقع ان تكون هناك منافسة اشد مع الجامعات الاخرى ومشاركة أكبر من اعضاء المنتدى فالعدد الاجمالي للمشاركين بالتصويت قليل جداااااااااااااااااا بالنسبة لاعضاء المنتدى او لاي قسم من اقسام المنتدى.​
ولكن تبقى الارقام والاحصائيات هي الاقرب للحقيقة والواقع



اذا كنت تعتقد ان ذلك غير صحيح فشارك بصوتك لتعديل النتيجة


مع تحياتي للجميع

والى قراءة اخرى في نتائج الاستطلاع​
​


​


----------



## louay (30 ديسمبر 2009)

بالنسبة لي تخرجت من جامعة جامعات المغرب العربي(ليبيا-الجزائر-تونس-المغرب -موريتانيا) و بالضبط من جامعة حسيبة بن بواعلي الشلف- الجزائر

سلام


----------



## فداء (30 ديسمبر 2009)

انا مهندسة فداء هندسة اجهزة طبية / جامعة بوليتكنيك فلسطين


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (30 ديسمبر 2009)

تم التصويت 
رغم اني لم اجد اسم بلدي مدرجة ضمن باقي الدول العربية المدرجة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 ديسمبر 2009)

محبة الله ورسوله* قال:


> تم التصويت
> رغم اني لم اجد اسم بلدي مدرجة ضمن باقي الدول العربية المدرجة


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك مشاركتك ولكن من اي بلد تخرجتي
حتى البلدان العربية الاخرى يتم عدها وحساب نسبتها
مع الشكر


----------



## م خالد عامر (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*حياك الله أستاذ رزق 
وفكرة ممتازة للتعرف على أعضاء المنتدى و جامعاتهم 
بالنسبة لي أنا خريج الجامعات السورية *
*( حلب -قسم الحاسوب ونظم المعلومات) 

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*​


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
تحية طيبة أخى رزق ، جهد رائع وفكرة جميلة 
أنا خريج الجامعات المصرية
ونبعاً من فكرتك الرائعة أقترح على المنتدى فكرة أخرى كى يتعرف الزملاء فى المنتدى على بعضهم البعض
. ألا وهى أن يوضع بجوار إسم العضو المشترك فى المنتدى إسم الجامعة التى تخرج منها
ولك زلكل الإخوة فىالمنتدى جزيل الشكر


----------



## علي جعفري (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك 
و بارك الله فيك وفي علمك زكاة العلم تعليم الناس 
كل شي يزيد بازكاة مثلا الغنام الزكاة تكون من الغنام 
الابل تكون من الابل 
تعليم الناس الشي المفيد يكتب لك اجرة واجر كل من تعلم غيرة على يد المتعلم الا صلي 
و تعليم الناس الشي المحرم يكتب لك ذنبة و ذنب كل من تعلم غيرة على يد المتعلم الا صلي


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا استاذنا الفاضل م.رزق

أنا أخوكم محمد خريج جامعة 7 أكتوبر بمصراته بليبيا


لكم تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مصر - القاهره - جامعه الازهر -كليه الهندسه - قسم تعدين وبترول


----------



## mohabd28eg (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*حياك الله أستاذ رزق 
وفكرة ممتازة للتعرف على أعضاء المنتدى و جامعاتهم *
*
بالنسبة لي أنا خريج جامعة القاهرة 

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*​


----------



## المحطة الكاملة (30 ديسمبر 2009)

انا المهندس عادل حسين السويحلي 
خريج المعهد العالي للعلوم الهندسية بمدينة مسلاته - ليبيا
قسم الهندسة المدنية شعبة هندسة المساحة والطرق


----------



## سامح الفيومى (30 ديسمبر 2009)

رائع ومتميز ونتمنى منك الجديد


----------



## خالد الأزهري (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
تخرجت من جامعة الخرطوم بالسودان ...سنة 2007


----------



## علاء الخطاطبة (30 ديسمبر 2009)

فكرة جميلة انا خريج الجامعة الاردنية عام 2002 تخصص هندسة ميكانيكية


----------



## محمد النتشة (30 ديسمبر 2009)

انا لم أتخرج من جامعة ماذا أفعل


----------



## dot4 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.._
_ جهد رائع وفكرة جميلة _
_:75::20::20::20::75::75::75:_


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (30 ديسمبر 2009)

تخرجت من جامعة امدرمان الاسلامية - السودان - كلية الهندسة , مدنية 1997


----------



## المهندسه عبير (30 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع ممتاز انا بدرس بجامعة اردنيه قسم الهندسه المدنيه


----------



## AYMEN_J (30 ديسمبر 2009)

_فكرة حلوة_
_اني خريج الجامعات العراقيه_
_وبالتحديد جامعة ديالى /كليه الهندسه /قسم الهندسه المدنيه 2008-2009_
_للتنبيه نحن ثاني دفعه تتخرج من هذه الجامعة_
_تحياتي_


----------



## الجريسي (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا عالفكرة والمبادرة اللطيفه .. انا خريج الجامعة التكنولوجية / كهرباء / لسنة 1988


----------



## مستريورك (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*فكرة رائعة جدا ووضعها الله في ميزان حسناتك*

:30: أعرفكم بنفسي  :30:​ 
 :14: محمد مناف ( مستر يورك ) :13:

حاصل عي شهادة الدبلوم صنايع قسم كهرباء

وأعمل بالمملكة العربية السعودية

مشرف موقع شامل ( تكييف - كهرباء- سباكة- نجارة -وأخريات )


----------



## الجدى (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الحمد لله أحد الجامعات المصرية


----------



## منال أحمد الفاتح (30 ديسمبر 2009)

أنا من جامعة الزعيم الأزهري كلية الهندسة المدنية


----------



## تولين (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع
انا خريجة جامعة بغداد 
هندسة النفط
سنة 2000


----------



## E/ ahmed darwish (30 ديسمبر 2009)

فكرة جميلة انا على العموم لسة بادرس فى جامعة مصرية


كلية الهندسة جامعة المنوفية


----------



## برنسيسة الجامعة (30 ديسمبر 2009)

وانا طالبه مرحلة رابعه جامعة عراقية 

وان شاء الله احذو خذوكم الى طريق الابداع والتميز 

شكراا جزيلا على الموضوع القييم 

**البرنسيسة **


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته - انا خريج هندسة شبرا دفعة 1988 - حينما كانت تتبع جامعة الزقازيق ولكنها الان تتبع جامعة بنها 

وتحياتي للمهندس رزق والجميع


----------



## Eman Al-rawashdeh (30 ديسمبر 2009)

انا طالبه باحدى الجامعات الاردنيه وبصراحه انا كنت حابه ادرس بجامعه عين شمس-مصر لاني حسيتها قويه كتير بتخصص هندسه المدني وخصوصا بعد ما درست المحاضرات الموجوده بالمنتدى بالمناسبه الموضوع كتير حلو واتمنيت مشاركه اكثر من الي بدرسوا بالاردن


----------



## بنت الخلافه (30 ديسمبر 2009)

انا من الذين درسو في غير بلدهم 
خريجة العراق


----------



## إيمان2009 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

أنا خريجة جامعة تنتمي للمغرب العربي


----------



## ايادالدليمي (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته
انا خريج جامعة بغداد هندسة كهرباء سنة التخرج 2005 والان اعمل في وزارة النفط في العراق


----------



## Tiger_Hacking (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

قمت بالتصويت

انا خريج الجامعات المصرية
جامعة 6 اكتوبر بجمهورية مصر العربية
كلية هندسة الحاسبات
....
وأتخصص في الشبكات ونظم التشغيل


----------



## حسون حلب (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أنا خريج جامعة حلب - المعهد المتوسط للهندسة الميكانيكية والكهربائية - قسم التكييف والتبريد

وأشكر الأستاذ رزق على هذا الموضوع


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وحقق أمانيكم الداعي لكم بطول العمر ودوام الصحة والتوفيق خريج جامعة دمشق 1982 جزاهم الله عنا كل الخير وكان مشروع تخرجي في مادة البيتون المسلح .


----------



## angel2009 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

فكرة حلوى يا أخي العزيز 
انا خريجة جامعة الموصل (العراق )/هندسة الكترونيات /قسم هندسة الاتصالات 
وياريت نشوف مشاركات من باقي الاعضاء


----------



## Tariqm (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
أنا خريج جامعة عين شمس
هندسة مدنية 1986
تخصص إنشاءات

مشكورون علي الموضوع الجميل
أخوكم / طارق محمود


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*قراءة ثانية لنتائج الاستطلاع*

السلام عليكم
أكرر شكري وتقدير لكل من شارك بالموضوع ولكل من صوت وابدى اهتمامه بما يطرح من قضية عامة تهم الجميع ؟
وفي القراءة الثانية في لهذا الاستطلاع الذي شارك فيه عدد من الاخوة والذي اكن فيه كل احترام وتقدير لهم والبالغ عدد حتى كتابة هذه المشاركة نحو 329 وكذلك ابدى استغرابي من حولي 1500 بين عضو وزائر شاهد الموضوع ولم يبدي براية سوءا كان بالايجاب او بالنقد وهو محل تقدير واهتمام ونقاش .
فمن خلال نتائج الاستطلاع يتضح ان نسبة المشاركة بالتصويت الى عدد المشاهدات للموضوع =329/1800=18% ولا اعرف هل هذا من باب المصادفة ام باب الواقع الذي تعيشة الشعوب عندما تكون هناك انتخابات سواء على مستوى النقابات او مستوى المحليات او مجالس النواب او غيرها من الانتخابات فتجد نسبة المشاركة لمن يحق لهم التصويت لا تزيد في اغلب الاحوال عن 20-25 % اما النسبة الباقية فتبقى صامته.
وهي التي وللاسف الشديد همها الاكبر الانتقاد السلبي ولا شيء غيره.
اعود معكم لقراءة نتائج الاستطلاع والتي يلاحظ منها ما يلي :-​

اذا كان تصوري صحيحا بالنسبة لهذه النتائج فنها تبين بوضوح نسبة اشتراك طلبة وخريجي الجامعات في ملتقى المهندسين العرب .​
تبين مدى نسبة اهتمام خريجي الجامعات بالتحصيل العلمي من خلال المنتديات وخصوصا ملتقى المهندسين العرب.​
نسبة المشتركين من الجامعات السورية والاردنية والعراقية قليل ولا يتناسب مع عدد الجامعات وعدد الخريجين ،ومن خلال تجربتي الشخصية عند اجراء المقابلات بخصوص العمل لوحظ ان هناك ضعف لدى نسبة ليست بقليله في متابعة التعلم بعد الجامعه من خريجي هذه الجامعات .​
اما خريجين الجامعات المصرية فلهم النسبة الاكبر وبدون منازع ولهم جزيل الشكر.​
خريجين دول المغرب العربي فالبرغم من اختلاف لغة التدريس الهندسي باللغة الفرنسية (باستثناء ليبيا باللغة En)فنسبة جيدة جدا.​
المفاجأة كانت بنسبة خريجي الجامعات السودانية والفلسطينية ولو كانت عندى اي معرفة في عدد هم لقمت بالغاء التصويت على الجامعات الاجنبية ووضعت الجامعات السودانية والفلسطينية.​
نسبة مشاركات دول الخليج العربي قليله جدا بالرغم من العدد الكبير للجاماعت لديهم.​
نسبة مشاركات الجامعات الغير عربية قليله جدا ويبدوا ان نسبة كبيره من خريجي الجامعات الاجنبية ليس لديهم اهتمام بالمنتديات الهندسية العربية مع ان نسبة كبيرة من المواضيع ومعظم الكتب والبرامج باللغة الانجليزية !!!.

​
اذا كنت تعتقد ان هذه الاستنتاجات من نتائج التصويت غير صحيحة فشارك بصوتك لتعديل النتيجة


مع تحياتي للجميع


والى قراءة اخرى في نتائج الاستطلاع


​


----------



## مصطفى محمد امين (31 ديسمبر 2009)

لو كان بالعلم دون التقى شرف لكان أشرف خلق الله أبليس أرجو منالله أن يرزقنا العمل بما تعلمناه ولانكون كالحمار يحمل أسفار أي كلام نظري بعيد عن التطبيق حيث الكذب بالمعاملة والغش والتدليس الذي نحن به ومايسمى الآن بالدبلماسية هوسبب تخلف أمتنا وليس هناك أي سبب آخر


----------



## حسان2 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

> اذا كنت تعتقد ان هذه الاستنتاجات من نتائج التصويت غير صحيحة فشارك بصوتك لتعديل النتيجة


الأخ الكريم رزق حجاوي
في البداية لا بد لي من توجيه تحية شكر وتقدير لجهودك الكبيرة في هذا الملتقى ولفكرتك الجميلة في هذا الاحصاء, ومن ثم أحب أن أبدي بعض الملاحظات على الاستنتاجات حتى الآن:
1- نسبة اللذين صوتو الى المشاهدات: أظن طريقة تقييمها غير عملية, لأن المشاهدات فيها نسبة كبيرة لمشاهدات متكررة لنفس الأشخاص المتابعين لهذا الاحصاء, فالرقم 1800 لا يمثل عدد الأشخاص وانما عدد مرات الدخول وقد تكون لعدد أصغر بكثير من الأشخاص دخلو مرات عديدة, اذ أن الموقع يحصي عدد مرات الدخول وليس عدد الأشخاص
2- لا أظن أنه يمكننا اعتبار الزائرين والمنتسبين للمنتديات الهندسية يتوخون متابعة التحصيل العلمي وانما يتوخون تثبيت معلوماتهم وتوضيح ما تشوش منها عن طريق الحوار مع الخبرات الأخرى, ومن وجهة نظري أن هذه الحوارات على الرغم من فائدتها العظيمة لكل المشاركين فيها فلا يصح اعتبارها مراجع ومصادر تحصيل علمي اذ أنها آراء تتحاور وليس لها في النهاية توثيق ومرجعية تجعلها تصلح كمرجعيات علمية ومصادر تحصيل
3- أظن نسب المشاركين في هذا الاحصاء من مختلف الدول العربية وجامعاتها تتناسب مع عدد سكان هذه الدول وبالتالي عدد الخريجين, فعدد الجامعات وحده ليس مقياسا وحيدا, فمثلا اذا أخذنا نسبة خريجي الجامعات المصرية واللذين يبلغون حوالي 40% حتى الآن يتناسبون مع نسبة سكان مصر للعدد الكلي لسكان الوطن العربي وهذا منطقي, والفروقات الصغيرة طبيعية اذ أن عدد المشاركين ما زال قليلا لا يعبر بشكل قريب للواقع عن النسب الفعلي
4- وهنا من الجدير بالذكر أن مستوى خدمات الانترنت في مختلف الدول العربية التي يتواجد فيها الخريجون ليست واحدة وبالتالي لها تأثير حقيقي على عدد المشاركين في المنتديات بشكل عام والفعالين منهم بشكل خاص
هذه بعض الملاحظات التي وجدت أنها قد تفيد في تقييم نتائج هذا الاحصاء
أرجو أن تتقب تحياتي وتقديري واحترامي, وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير


----------



## alaa_87 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

انا م. الأء خريجة هندسة كهربائية و هندسة حاسوب الجامعة الهاشمية /الأردن


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اشكر لاستاذي المهندس حسان على هذه المداخلة وعلى حسن تقديرة وتقيمة والاختلاف في الاستطلاعات بشكل عام موجود من حيث ان العينة تمثل الواقع ام لا ، ومن حيث طبيعية وثقافة العينة وغيرها من النقاط التي لا يتسع ذكرها هنا.​ 

فكثير من المعلومات ليست متوفرة لدي ولكنها من الممكن ان تكون لدى لدى الادارة من حيث

عدد اعضاء الملتقى المسجلين بالاسم وكم هو العدد الفعلي الذي يدخل الملتقى.​
عدد اعضاء منتدى الهندسة المدنية الذين يدخلون بشكل دائم لان الموضوعه مطروح في قسم الهندسة المدنية​
الجامعات التي تخرج منها الاعضاء حسب بيانات التسجيل في الملتقى.​
وللاسباب السابقة لنقص المعلومات ومن باب التعارف ، ولدراسة نسبة المسجلين في ملتقى المهندسين العرب وهو الاشهر والاكثر انتشارا وحضورا لاعضائة حسب رايي بين المنتديات الهندسية العربية (حسب عدد الحضور وعدد المواضيع التي طرحت لتاريخة وتنوعها ) ونسبة توزيع الطلبة وخريجي الجامعات في الملتقى تم طرح هذا الاستطلاع.


اما بخصوص ملاحظاتك فاسمح لي بالتعليق عليها لاوضح وجهة نظري بهذا الخصوص:-


> 1- نسبة اللذين صوتو الى المشاهدات: أظن طريقة تقييمها غير عملية, لأن المشاهدات فيها نسبة كبيرة لمشاهدات متكررة لنفس الأشخاص المتابعين لهذا الاحصاء, فالرقم 1800 لا يمثل عدد الأشخاص وانما عدد مرات الدخول وقد تكون لعدد أصغر بكثير من الأشخاص دخلو مرات عديدة, اذ أن الموقع يحصي عدد مرات الدخول وليس عدد الأشخاص


الرقم 1800 هو رقم تقديري تم بناء عدد الحضور الموجود في الصفحة الرئسية للملتقي حيث بلغ 5979 بتاريخ 27/12/2009 فاخذت نسبة 30% (ان يكونوا مسجلين والباقي زائرين) فكان العدد تقريبا 1800 (وبالخظا ورد سابقا عدد المشاهدات) .


> 2- لا أظن أنه يمكننا اعتبار الزائرين والمنتسبين للمنتديات الهندسية يتوخون متابعة التحصيل العلمي وانما يتوخون تثبيت معلوماتهم وتوضيح ما تشوش منها عن طريق الحوار مع الخبرات الأخرى, ومن وجهة نظري أن هذه الحوارات على الرغم من فائدتها العظيمة لكل المشاركين فيها فلا يصح اعتبارها مراجع ومصادر تحصيل علمي اذ أنها آراء تتحاور وليس لها في النهاية توثيق ومرجعية تجعلها تصلح كمرجعيات علمية ومصادر تحصيل


اسمح لي بأن اخلتف معك في هذه النقطة فما ينشر في المنتدى هنا او في غيره هو احد مصادر التعلم والتحصيل العلمي وبعضها يكون للتثبيت فنسبة كبيرة مما يكتب او ينشر كمراجع او كودات او برامج تصبح جزءا من التحصيل والمعرفة الهندسية وخصوصا للمهندسين المتخرجين ( يمكن اجراء استطلاع مستقبلا بخصوص مدى استفادة الاعضاء بما ينشر بالمنتدى ).


> 3- أظن نسب المشاركين في هذا الاحصاء من مختلف الدول العربية وجامعاتها تتناسب مع عدد سكان هذه الدول وبالتالي عدد الخريجين, فعدد الجامعات وحده ليس مقياسا وحيدا, فمثلا اذا أخذنا نسبة خريجي الجامعات المصرية واللذين يبلغون حوالي 40% حتى الآن يتناسبون مع نسبة سكان مصر للعدد الكلي لسكان الوطن العربي وهذا منطقي, والفروقات الصغيرة طبيعية اذ أن عدد المشاركين ما زال قليلا لا يعبر بشكل قريب للواقع عن النسب الفعلي.


اعتقد ان نسبة المنتسبين للمنتدى تتبع عدد الخريجين وليس عدد السكان.فهي الاقرب للدقة والواقعية.


> 4- وهنا من الجدير بالذكر أن مستوى خدمات الانترنت في مختلف الدول العربية التي يتواجد فيها الخريجون ليست واحدة وبالتالي لها تأثير حقيقي على عدد المشاركين في المنتديات بشكل عام والفعالين منهم بشكل خاص


اتفق معك في هذه النقطة.
وفي الختام لك كل الاحترام والتقدير​
مع تحياتي للجميع وشكري لهم على حسن المشاركة واعتذر للاطالةوكل عام والجميع بالف خير وبركه​


----------



## تايرى (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ....
يسعدني أن أكون من المشاركين 
أنا خريجة جامعة الفاتح _ ليبيا هندسة زراعية


----------



## Hadatha (31 ديسمبر 2009)

خالد يوسف >>> تحياتى لكل من فى المنتدى

خريج جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا ( Highway and Transportation)


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (31 ديسمبر 2009)

اشارك حيث اننى لم اعلم الا الان
مهندسة استشارى / حنان الفخرانى
جامعة مصرية 
هندسة الزقازيق 
1993 مدنى
طبعا هذه الجامعة بها خريجين لهم بصمات بالمنتدى وانا افتخر بهم
مثل م / محمود زغلل - م/ محمود الصقار


----------



## يحي الحربي (1 يناير 2010)

الاحصاء طريق التطوير ، وللاسف عالمنا العربي ضعيف في هذه الناحية
والموضوع بادرة طيبة قد ينفع اخرين
على العموم تم التصويت
وقد تخرجت من جامعة الرياض ( الملك سعود حاليا ) 
هندسة كيميائية عام 1400هـ
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (1 يناير 2010)

السؤال لماذا؟؟؟
اذا كان لبحث فالاسئله لا تناسب بحث وان كان تعارف فالامر ليس بحاجه لاستطلاع 
اما ردي هكذا لنسيان ج السودان
افضل جامعه في افريقيا والوطن العربي حسب علمي "طبعا لان افريقيا والوطن العربي الحيطه القصيره " ممكن نقول افضل من جامعات امريكا وكندا "استغفرالله استغفرالله"
الكذب حرام


----------



## عرااااقية (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

انا عراقيه خريجه احدى الجامعات السويديه قسم الكترونيك


----------



## مش لاقي (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . أخوكم محمود مصطفى خريج جامعة الزقزيق 2008 بجمهورية مصر العربية والتي أفخر بأنني من خريجي هذه الجامعة التي درسنا فيها الدكتور / عاطف عراقي و المهندس /أيمن عبد السلام الزهيري والمهندس / محمود زغلل .


----------



## م.محمد عمران (1 يناير 2010)

خريج جامعة أسيوط قسم الهندسة المدنية مصر.​


----------



## وليد بابكر (1 يناير 2010)

لماذا لم تضيف الجامعات السودانية - أم أنها ليست لها علاقة بالعربية ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!


----------



## مازن فرحان (1 يناير 2010)

انا المهندس مازن فرحان 
خريج جامعة بغداد 
العراق
هندسة التبريد والتكييف


----------



## سلوى الحاج (1 يناير 2010)

انا سلوى الحاج جامعة الجزيرة (السودان)


----------



## المصرى2010 (1 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم
فكرة جميلة وفق الله اخى رزق تساعد على زيادة التعارف بين الاعضاء
 انا خريج الجامعات المصرية ـ جامعة اسيوط ـ الهندسة المدنية *


----------



## managment (1 يناير 2010)

فى طريقى للتخرج من ع شمس ان شاء الله
ادعو لى


----------



## ساهر الليل والنهار (1 يناير 2010)

*معاهد*

اما انا فخريج المعهد المتوسط للمراقبين الفنيين
تحياتي للمهندس الكبير رزق صاحب موضوع الاستطلاع
الظاهر نحن غير مشمولين بالتصويت

مع احترامي وتقديري:63:


----------



## دلاور (1 يناير 2010)

انا خريج الجامعة التكنولوجية عام 1990


----------



## Aseel SH (1 يناير 2010)

مساء الخير ...
هاد أول موضوع قرأتو في المنتدى الرائع وأول مشاركة إلي رح تكون هون لإنو فكرة الموضوع جميلة جدا ... 
أنا أسيل شوابكة طالبة في جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية قسم هندسة الحاسوب في الأردن ....


----------



## ابراهيم الصبري (1 يناير 2010)

بارك اللة فيكم 
انا خريج جامعة يمنية 
جامعة ذمار -كلية الهندسة-هندسة مدنية


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 يناير 2010)

جامعة المنصورة -مصر


----------



## ميس البغدادية (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اني مهندسة من قسم هندسة المواد في جامعة المستنصرية وهي احدى الجامعات العراقية


----------



## ميس البغدادية (1 يناير 2010)

واني اتشرف بانضمامي الى هذا المنتدى المتميز


----------



## kov_123 (1 يناير 2010)

إلى الأخوة السودانيين أقول:
هذا ديدنهم دائما وهم لا يذكرونا إلا سلبا، ولسنا نحن فقط بل كل الدول التي جنوب الصحراء بالإضافة إلى اليمن (اصل العرب، بل وفي الجزيرة العربية أيضا)، أيضا لا يذكروه. هكذا هو عقلهم الباطن بدون أن يشعروا، ولا أقول أن واضع القائمة ذا غرض، كلا وحاشا. ولكنهم جبلوا على هذا!!

كلامي هذا ليس دعوة للفتنة والتعصب ولكن الحقيقة المرة التي كلما حاول البعض سترها انكشفت.

وبمثال بسيط ارجع إلى قائمة التصويت واجمع تلك الدول وانظر أيها اختفى!!!


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (1 يناير 2010)

المهندس أحمد قصيباتي / خريج جامعة دمشق 1994 الهندسة المدنية ..... قسم الإنشاء والإدارة الهندسية
والله يعطيك العافية للموضوع الإحصائي...


----------



## ابراهيم الصبري (1 يناير 2010)

بارك اللة فيكم 
انا خريج جامعة يمنية 
جامعة ذمار -كلية الهندسة-هندسة مدنية 2008م


----------



## عيد حماد (1 يناير 2010)

أنا خريج جامعة حلب -كلية الهندسة المدنية - قسم المواصلات - 1995


----------



## m_ro2010 (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا محمد من المنصورة. انا اول مر اسجل معاكو. وان شاء الله نستفيد مع بعض. 
انا معايا شهادة ويب ديزين. دة طبعا غير مجال دراستى. لكن انا احب الكمبيوتر جدا .
احب احيى القائمين على ادارة الموقع لانة طبعا واضح الالتزام ما شاء الله من خلال التوجيهات اللى قراتها فى تعليمات التسجيل وربنا يهدينا جميعا .
واخيرا 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله


----------



## المهندس/عثمان (2 يناير 2010)

Salaam 

i graduate from Mehran University of Engineering and technology 
Pakistan, 
Depratment of :Industrial and Engineering Management.

Thanks


----------



## عبد الله 212 (2 يناير 2010)

انا خريج من الجامعات السودانية (بقية الجامعات) - من جامعة الخرطوم


----------



## محمد سلمان تميمي (2 يناير 2010)

فكرة حلوة ورائعة لكي تزيد من التعارف بين الأعضاء 

شكرا للأستاذ صاحب الفكرة

المهـــــــندس محـــمد سلـــــمان التمـــــيمي

الجامعة التكنولوجية / قسم الهندسة الكهربائية


----------



## noreldin2000 (2 يناير 2010)

خريج كلية الهندسة 
جامعة القاهرة
قسم القوي والالات الميكانيكية


----------



## challenger1 (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انى طالب بالمعهد التكنولوجى بالعاشر
(قسم الهندسه المدنيه)


----------



## صديق المهندسين (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا خريج جامعة الموصل - قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية -التخصص طاقة ونظم حرارية عام 1999


----------



## kreem_net (2 يناير 2010)

انا لست من المهندسين بس احب ان اشكركم واشكر الادارة لتاحت لي الفرصه بين الاخوان المهندسين تقبلو تحياتي انا كريم الاسدي


----------



## احمد محمد ابو حلوة (2 يناير 2010)

اسمي احمد محمد ابو حلوة خريج من احدى الجامعات المصرية (جامعة قناة السويس) من كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين


----------



## ابوروميساء (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
خريج جامعة الزقازيق من جامعات مصر


----------



## عبد الهادي بكور (2 يناير 2010)

المهندس عبد الهادي بكور 
خريج جامعة دمشق - كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية والكهربائية - قسم هندسة الطاقة 
1978
نرجو من الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## tahab (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اشكر الاخ رزق حجاوي على هذة المبادرة الممتازة في التعارف بين المهندسين على الموقع واتمنى للجميع التقدم ونجاح في الحياة العامة والخاصة ,واتمنى ان يعم الخير على الجميع 
انا اسمي طه من مدينة القدس (فلسطين ) خريج من جامعة سانكت بطرسبورك(روسيا) للهندسة المدنية والمعمارية عام 1998 . ملتحق جديد في الدكتورة في الخرسانة مسبقة الاجهاد (كوابل ضخمة لا تستخدم الا في مباني خاصة )


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (2 يناير 2010)

أنا المهندس عبد الرحمن - عمان
خريج الجامعة الأردنية 1980
هندسة مدنية


----------



## محمودشمس (2 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفكرة صائبة


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (2 يناير 2010)

انا خريج المعهد التكنولوجي العالي بالعاشر من رمضان - قسم الهندسه المدنيه


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (2 يناير 2010)

* السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
خريج جامعة الأسكندرية 1992 من جامعات مصر*​


----------



## maseso2020 (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا على هذا الموضوع المتميز
انا خريج الجامعات المصرية - جامعة بنها - كلية الهندسة بشبرا - قسم الهندسة الكهربية( قوى و الات)


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (2 يناير 2010)

انا خريج كلية الهندسة جامعة الأسكندرية​


----------



## mr_elec_egy (3 يناير 2010)

والله من الواضح من الاستطلاع ان الجامعات المصرية هى الاعلى


----------



## مهندس السودان (3 يناير 2010)

*استطلاع عنصري*



رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر لك مشاركتك ولكن لنكن بعيدين عن التعصب ففلسطين في قلب كل مسلم وعربي اما بخصوص الجامعات في فلسطين التي تدرس الهندسة فكما اذكرها (جامعة بيرزيت- جامعة الحجاوي-جامعة النجاح )ولكن بسبب الظروف في فلسطين فانها كما اعلم لا تخرج ولا اي طالب عربي وعدد الخريجين من الطلبة الفلسطينين قليل نسبيا واتمنى ان تصحح المعلومات اذا كانت خاطئة .
> 
> 
> ...


 


اخي الفاضل اساس الاستطلاع والاختيارت التي وضعت على اساسها ظلمت كثير من البلدان واولها السودان الذي يشمل اكثر من 30 جامعة غير الكليات 
فاما ان تذكر جميع الدول العربية واما ان لا يكون هناك تمييز ولا استطلاع 
وتقبل مروري


----------



## المجبري جالو (3 يناير 2010)

مشكووووور أخي في الله


----------



## فتاة القرية (3 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا لسة ما اتخرجتش بس انا بدرس في الجامعات المصرية وتحديدا جامعة المنيا


----------



## عدنان مظلوم (3 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الموضوع ممتاز للتعرف على نسب المساهمين من خريجي الجامعات المختلفة:
اما من حيث القدم في تأسيس الكليات الهندسية فلا اعلم تواريخ تأسيس الكليات الهندسية في البلاد العربية ، ولكني اسجل هنا ان مدرسة الهندسة ( وكانت تسمى دار المهندسين ) في العراق كانت موجودة اوائل القرن الماضي في بغداد ففي عام 1917كان في دار المهندسين في بغداد 36 طالبا يدرسون الهندسة ( اكثرها اعمال مساحة ) يدرسهم 2 استاذ.كما كان في العراق اواخر الستينات 4 كليات للهندسة ومعهد للتكنولوجيا.
انا خريج عام 1974-1975 جامعة بغداد - قسم الهندسة المدنية وكانت كلية الهندسة نموذجا مصغرا للجامعة العربية ففيها يدرس عرب من كل الاقطار تقريبا وحتى من ارتيريا.وكنا حوالي 60 طالبا وطالبة ( في القسم المدني ) حوالي 30 % منهم عرب تحيتي لهم جميعا وارجو ان اسمع اخبارهم.

:12:


----------



## ام اية (3 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
تحية طيبة لاستاذ رزق حجاوي انها لفكرة واجتهاد طيب يوسع افق التعارف بين اعضاء الملتقى الافاضل 
اني خريجة الجامعة التكنلوجية قسم الهندسة الكيمياوية

المهندسة 
ام اية


----------



## سامر الانباري (3 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس زياد طارق خريج كليه الهندسه فسم الهندسه الكهربائيه 2009 العراق


----------



## mandorex (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هذا الاستطلاع انا خريج جامعة بنها دفعة 2008


----------



## م . أبو بكر (3 يناير 2010)

لا شك أن من الضروري مقارنة نسبة المشاركين بعدد السكان في كل بلد ..

فمصر دولة يعيش فيها 80 مليون نسمة بينما لا يتجاوز عدد سكان سوريا 20 مليون ... و المقارنة يجب أن تأخذ بعين الاعتبار التعداد السكاني .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## جندي مجهول (3 يناير 2010)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> لا شك أن من الضروري مقارنة نسبة المشاركين بعدد السكان في كل بلد ..
> 
> فمصر دولة يعيش فيها 80 مليون نسمة بينما لا يتجاوز عدد سكان سوريا 20 مليون ... و المقارنة يجب أن تأخذ بعين الاعتبار التعداد السكاني .
> 
> م . أبو بكر


 
أكيد،
وجهة نظري، الموضوع جيد للاستئناس، ولا يكون أبداً دراسة إحصائية لا دقيقة، ولا شبه دقيقة، بل مجرد قراءة سريعة لبعض الأمور، ولا أقلل أبداً من شأن الموضوع، فهو موضوع جيد بلا شك، 
نسبة السكان، عدد الجامعات، سرعة النت، أعتقد كل تلك أمور لا يمكننا تجاهلها،
مشكورين.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 يناير 2010)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> لا شك أن من الضروري مقارنة نسبة المشاركين بعدد السكان في كل بلد ..
> فمصر دولة يعيش فيها 80 مليون نسمة بينما لا يتجاوز عدد سكان سوريا 20 مليون ... و المقارنة يجب أن تأخذ بعين الاعتبار التعداد السكاني .
> م . أبو بكر


السلام عليكم
اشكر لكم مشاركتكم والشكر ايضا لجميع الزملاء والزميلات في المنتدى على حسن المتابعة والمشارك حيث كانت نسبة المشاركة والمشاهدة والتصويت عالية جدا وهذا يعود لكم جميعا.
في الحقيقة نسبة المشاركة من وجهة نظري تعتمد على عدد المهندسين الخريجين من كل الجامعات في الد وفي هذه الحالة اذا توفرت هذه المعلومات تكون عندها النسبة اقرب للواقع وهي نسبة المشتركين الى عدد الخريجين ، ولكن يبقى هذا استطلاع داخلى لمتلقى المهندسين العرب ، وتعود نسبة المشاركة الى سبب اخر وهو مدى الانتشار الاعلامي بين المهندسين والطلبة للملتقى فهو مختلف من بلد لاخر وقد لاحظت ذلك من خلال الاسئلة التي كانت في موضوع "هام لجميع طلاب مشاريع التخرج" حيث كانت نسبة كبيرة من مصر والسودان وفلسطين وسوريا .
ومن خلال متابعة المشاركات في هذا الموضوع لاحظ نسبة كبيرة من الاخوة في السودان تفاجأت بنسبتهم الكبيرة والحمدلله واعتذر لهم عن عدم ادراج الجامعات السودانية فذلك يعود لجهلي بالجامعات السودانية وندرة الخريجين الذين قابلتهم خلال عملي او في بلدي .
واكرر شكري وتقدري لكل من شارك في نجاح هذا الاستطلاع الذي كان الهدف منه التعرف اكثر على الاعضاء وعلى نسبة توزيع المتخرجين في هذا الصرح العلمي وطريقة كتابة المصطلحات في المشاركات لاختلاف مناهج التدريس والمصطلحات المستعملة في كل بلد واخص هنا الهندسة المدنية .
وفي الختام لا يسعني الا ان اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لكم جميعا
والى أسرة الملتقى من المشرفين لما ابدوه من اهتمام 
وانجاح لهذا الموضوع سواء على مستوى التثبيت المؤقت
للموضوع وعلى المشاركات البناءة
والى اللقاء في مشاركة اخرى​


----------



## ام عماد (3 يناير 2010)

*رد*

اختكم في الله ام عماد انا ادرس سنة الاخيرة باحدى الجامعات الجزائرية و ان شاء الله مهندسة في تسيير المدينة وهو التخصص الوحيد في العالم العربي موجود في الجزائر على ما اعتقد.


----------



## م.سارة (3 يناير 2010)

مشكورين على هذا الطرح الجميل ... انا خريجة جامعة النجاح الوطنية -فلسطين الحبيبة........ هندسة كهربائية


----------



## hallak.com (4 يناير 2010)

أنا ما زلت طالب هندسة من سوريا 
ماشاء الله ملتقى رائع ولكن لا يوجد اهتمام كبير بكلية الهندسة المعلوماتية
عبدالله


----------



## massalma (4 يناير 2010)

أنا المهندس وسيم المسالمه خريج جامعة دمشق 2009


----------



## pora (4 يناير 2010)

*مـــصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرى وافتخر*


----------



## احمد محسن2007 (4 يناير 2010)

انا خريج جامعة الازهر الشريف قسم هندسه مدنيه


----------



## alghabri (4 يناير 2010)

انا خريج جامعة البلقاء الاردنية عام 2006
اشكرك على هذا الاستطلاع


----------



## شعاع الأمل (4 يناير 2010)

لم أتخرج بعد لكن اعولى بالتخرج من جامعة جنوب الوادى


----------



## lazeeez (4 يناير 2010)

وتَحسَبُ أنّكَ جَرْمٌ صَغِيرٌ *** وفِيكَ انطَوَى العَالمُ الأكبرُ
​


----------



## step6 (4 يناير 2010)

*خريج الجامعات المصرية -جامعة اسيوط *


----------



## dado2006 (4 يناير 2010)

*فكرة حلوة حتى تزيد التعارف بين الاعضاء*


----------



## كريم المسكين (4 يناير 2010)

_من خريجي الجامعات السودانية وتحديداً جامعة - وادي النيل, كلية الهندسة والتقنية, قسم هندسة الإنتاج- وشكراً_
​


----------



## duosrl (4 يناير 2010)

[font=&quot]كل عام وانتم بكل خير وانشالله تكون سنة خير وفرح وسعادة على الجميع[/font]


----------



## ahmad_krifeh (4 يناير 2010)

مشكور على هذا الاستطلاع
لكن الجامعات الفلسطينية مهمشة


----------



## hanafy_mohamed (4 يناير 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيكم أستاذنا م رزق
> أنا خريج جامعة مصرية ـ جامعة عين شمس ـ قسم الهندسة المدنية[/quote:16::15::14:


----------



## بوسكابوسي (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم انا عاوزه اعرف بس الفرق بين مدني عام وانشاءات في مجال العمل مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## بوسكابوسي (4 يناير 2010)

اتمني اي حد من الموجوين يرد عليل ممكن


----------



## ابو ماللك (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم يجب طرح موضوع اداء الجامعات العربية وطرق التواصل بينها فى البحث والتطوير


----------



## ابو ماللك (4 يناير 2010)

طالب جامعة الفاتح ليبيا


----------



## العبقرية (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
المهندس الفاضل رزق فكرة جميلة فعلا ولك جزيل الشكر
انا خريجة الجامعات المصرية ( درست خارج بلدى ) كلية الهندسة جامعة الاسكندرية قسم الهندسية المدنية 2004
دبلومة انشائية عامة 2006
وحاليا اعمل فى ماجستير ميكانيكا التربة ( اتمنى من الله التوفيق لاكماله)


----------



## مواهبي (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
أنا خريجة جامعة الخرطوم (السودان)
قسم الهندسة الكيميائية...


----------



## خديجة صالح (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
أنا خريجة معهد الهندسة المعمارية والعمران 
جامعة قسنطينة - الجزائر- سنة 1992


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (5 يناير 2010)

ابراهيم أسامة
جامعة المنصورة - مصر


----------



## كيمياء الماء (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا خريج كلية العلوم - جامعة حلب - قسم الكيمياء التطبيقية


----------



## <محمد مصطفي>2 (5 يناير 2010)

جامعة المنيا - هندسة كيميائية -2006
محمد مصطفي


----------



## kezaly (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم :
م . حيدر الغزالي :
جامعة بابل


----------



## rodrod (5 يناير 2010)

يا حجاوي بيك شكلها الجامعات الفلسطينية واللبنانية مش معبية عينك او انت مش معترف فيها

جامعة النجاح الوطنية -جامعة بيرزيت- الجامعة الاسلامية -جامعة القدس


----------



## mody_09 (5 يناير 2010)

أنا طالب بالفرقة الثانية 
قسم الهندسة المدنية

كلية الهندسة جامعة المنصورة - مصر


----------



## عاصم شحاته الصادي (5 يناير 2010)

rodrod قال:


> يا حجاوي بيك شكلها الجامعات الفلسطينية واللبنانية مش معبية عينك او انت مش معترف فيها
> 
> جامعة النجاح الوطنية -جامعة بيرزيت- الجامعة الاسلامية -جامعة القدس


 

يا أخي تأدب بأدب الإسلام ولا تتطاول من هم أكبر منك سنا


----------



## محمد علي موسي علي (5 يناير 2010)

ألسلام عليكم أشكرك علي الكتاب ألرائع


----------



## محمد علي موسي علي (5 يناير 2010)

أخوتي ألمهندسين أطلب منكم بحث بعنوان تصميم وتاثير ألمبخرات في صناعة السكر بالعربي لوأمكن باسرع فرصة وجزاكم أللة خيرأ


----------



## Ayman (5 يناير 2010)

ام عماد قال:


> اختكم في الله ام عماد انا ادرس سنة الاخيرة باحدى الجامعات الجزائرية و ان شاء الله مهندسة في تسيير المدينة وهو التخصص الوحيد في العالم العربي موجود في الجزائر على ما اعتقد.



مرحبا بأهل الجزائر..
ممكن معلومات عن هذا التخصص و مجالاته؟


----------



## الهادئة فوفة (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا خريجة جامعة عراقية هي جامعة الانبار


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (5 يناير 2010)

مشكور عمري رزق الله يرزقك الجنه 
خريج الجامعه المستنصريه 1998


----------



## تغريد عبدالرحمن (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ..
أنا خريجة 2008 من جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا - كلية الهندسة - قسم العمارة
ودمتم......


----------



## سدراالمنتهى (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
حياك الله م. رزق
انا خريجة العراق / جامعة الموصل / هندسة ميكانيك/ انتاج ومعادن


----------



## صخر العبسي (6 يناير 2010)

بالنسبة لي انا لم اتخرج بعد وتعتبر هذة السنة الاخيرة لي في جامعة الحديدة في البمن


----------



## صخر العبسي (6 يناير 2010)

اما بانسبة للتخصص (هندسة حاسبات) ولن شاء اللة سيلتحق بكم 
المهندس صخر العبسي


----------



## rodrod (6 يناير 2010)

ما سبيتش عليك ولا قليت ادبي معاك يا اخا الاسلام

لكن انا اعاتبك لانك شملت كل الجامعات العربية وهانت عليك تذكر اسم فلسطين وذا عندك مبرر يا ريت تذكرلي اياه و مع ذلك ارفقلك الرابط التالي يبين اخر تصنيف عالمي للجامعات العالمية لسنة 2009 ومن خلاله شوف مرتبة جامعتك مقارنة مع جامعات فلسطين...مع كل الادب والاحترام للكبار
http://www.webometrics.info/top100_continent.asp?cont=aw


----------



## على اسماعيل حسن (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ,,,, انا خريج جامعة مصرية (جامعة المنيا -قسم هندسة كهربائية)


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا للمشرف والى الامام


----------



## nac8 (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا خريج جامعة هوارى بومدين للعلوم والتكنولوجيا
تخصص mechanical construction


----------



## eng omda (6 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور علي الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## xalainx (7 يناير 2010)

الله يوفقكم ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamed sheref (7 يناير 2010)

تانا لسه اعدادى هنسه شبين جامعه المنوفيه فى مصر


----------



## أبو أحمد. (7 يناير 2010)

life for rent قال:


> يا اخى الموضوع بعيد عن التعصب للدولة......والا سنقول ان مصر هى اول من انشاء جامعات للخرطوم واول دكاترة راحوا السودان لتعليم السودانيين من مصر ايضا.....كلنا شعب واحد ونتمنا ننسى موضوع التعصب للدولة



للوتوضيح فقط وليس لوم الاخوة المصريين مصر لم تنشي جامعات بل هو المستعمر الذي احتل مصر والسودان وسخر المصريين لخدمة السودان ثم ثانيا العبرة ليس بالماضي وليس الفتى بأن يقول كان أبي كذا وكذا ولكن يقول ها آنذا فليقدم مهندس آخر وسوداني ونرى القبول يكون لمن هذا ايضاح وليس تعصب ولازم نحسب أبعاد الكلمات ............ والا سنقول ان مصر هي اول لا........الى آخر انت قلت وانتهيت ولا سبيل لنا الا نرد عليك


----------



## Chimera (7 يناير 2010)

فكرة روعة والله 
وبالنسبة لي انا خريج 2009 جامعة بغداد كلية الهندسة الكهربائية 
وبعدني بدون وظيفة ههههههههههههه


----------



## بوسكابوسي (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ​ 
على فكره يا بشمهندسين مش مهم الجامعه اللي اتخرجت منها خاصه في قسم زى الهندسه المدنيه لانه 


لازم تنزل مواقع تدريب كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير 


علشان هو ده اللى بيفرق المهندس الكويس واللى مش كويس واتمني لني اكون افدتكم بالراى 


المتواضع ده والسلام عليكم


----------



## بوسكابوسي (7 يناير 2010)

mohamed sheref قال:


> تانا لسه اعدادى هنسه شبين جامعه المنوفيه فى مصر


 
انا برده لسه اولي مدني هندسه شبراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 

ربنا معاك يابشمهندس اعدادي سنه سهله جدا ولو في حاجه مش فهمها نزله هنا في هنا بشمهندسين 

جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامدين جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## engrhakeem (7 يناير 2010)

جامعة حلب كلية الهندسة المدنية قسم الهندسة المائية


----------



## التميمية (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ومشاركة جميلة اني مهندسة معمارية خريجة جامعة عراقية تدعى الجامعة التكنولوجية واتمنى اتعرف على مهندسين مدنيين ومعمارين من جامعتي وبقية الجامعات واتواصل معاهم ضمن المجال الهندسي


----------



## محمد2003 (7 يناير 2010)

انا المهندس محمد ابراهيم من مصر خريج المعهد التكنولوجي العالي بالعاشر من رمضان


----------



## بوسكابوسي (7 يناير 2010)

انا طالبه باولى مدني كليه هندسه شبرا جامعه بنها _مصر_وعايزه حد يقولي الفرق بين عام وانشات في مجال الشغل ان شاء الله والسلام عليكم


----------



## بوسكابوسي (7 يناير 2010)

ممكن لو حد يعرف من الموجودين دلوقتي يقولي


----------



## جيفارا777 (7 يناير 2010)

أنا سأتخرج إن شاء الله السنة القادمة من (هندسة الحاسوب) - الجامعة الإسلامية - غزة الصمود


----------



## م. هشام عباس (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا خريج من جامعة ام درمان الاسلامية بالسودان


----------



## فدوى المحجوب (7 يناير 2010)

ان خريجت جامعة قاريونس - ليبيا
كلية الهندسة - قسم الهندسة المدنية
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## ماس و لولي (7 يناير 2010)

انا طالبة 2 تجاره -مصر-ولكني اعمل بمكتب تجارة ومقاولات ويدهشني دائما شغل الهندسة والتصميمات المعمارية ولذلك يسعدني انضمامي الي هذا الموقع لكي اكتسب خبرة واتعلم من المهندسين الموقرين الموودون بالموقع ويشرفني قبولكم لي كصديقة واخت لكم راجية من الله ان يوفقنا الي ما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## abdelhamid68 (7 يناير 2010)

فقكم الله


----------



## mohammedshaban (7 يناير 2010)

بجد فكره ممتازه


----------



## م احمد عيسي (8 يناير 2010)

موضوع ممتاز 
انا طالب بكالوريوس فى هندسه مدنيه فى NCAcademy


----------



## comcivil (8 يناير 2010)

انا المهندس محمد عيسى خريج جامعة تشرين سوريا
ماجستير من الجامعة الاردنية 
طالب دكتوراه حاليا بجامعة القاهرة 
يعني اذا حدى حبب يعرف الفروق بين هذه الدول انا جاهز


----------



## هنداز عبدالرحمن (8 يناير 2010)

انا هنداز مهندسة كيمياء جامعة الجزيرة في السودان يعني البند العاشر في خيارات الاستطلاع


----------



## engbassim1234 (8 يناير 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (8 يناير 2010)

المهندس اركان عبد الخالق -الجامعة التكنولوجيا- بغداد -العراق


----------



## m78_elgarhy (8 يناير 2010)

مهندس / محمد الجارحي 
جامعة الازهر - مصر


----------



## iaia2100 (8 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيكم أستاذنا م رزق*
* خريج جامعة مصرية ـ جامعة الزقازيق ـ قسم الهندسة المدنية*​


----------



## belghse (8 يناير 2010)

فكره جيده

بالنسبه لي خريج الجامعه الجزائريه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 يناير 2010)

comcivil قال:


> انا المهندس محمد عيسى خريج جامعة تشرين سوريا
> ماجستير من الجامعة الاردنية
> طالب دكتوراه حاليا بجامعة القاهرة
> يعني اذا حدى حبب يعرف الفروق بين هذه الدول انا جاهز


 
اهلا وسهلا بك اخ محمد - وياريت تقوللنا الفرق بين جامعات الدول الثلاث بحكم تجربتك الشخصيه وشكراً


----------



## al araby 82 (8 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم انا خريج كلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة 
على فكرة مش مهم انتى خريج جامعة ايه اهم شى يكون عندك قدرة على الحصول على المعرفة وتعلم الجديد فى مجالك
#أهم شيء يكون للإنسان عزيمة واصرار على التفوق والتميز 
والبحث للوصول للأفضل وعدم الاكتفاء بما تعطيه الكلية#(مقتبس)*


----------



## سمراء عدن (8 يناير 2010)

عتبي عليك رزق حجاوي بأنك لم تدرج اسم بلدنا ضمن القائمه ونحن عرب وليس اجانب
ام انها لاتليق بهدا التقيم لكي تكتب 
على العموم فأنا خريجه
الجامعات اليمنية (جامعه عدن عام 2008 )
 التي لم تدرج ضمن الاستطلاع وكا الاحرى بك ان تدرجها ضمن جامعات دول الخليج العرب نحن والعراق الشقيق لتفادي 


:18:


----------



## بوسكابوسي (8 يناير 2010)

ممكن اي حد ةمن الموجودين دلوقتي يقولي الفرق بين مدني عام وانشات في مجال العمل


----------



## بوسكابوسي (8 يناير 2010)

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_


----------



## m.d92 (8 يناير 2010)

أنا محمد عم أدرس بثانوية صناعية حرفة خراطة وتسوية صف بكلوريا


----------



## almomani (8 يناير 2010)

التصويت عمليه ديمقراطية... لقد صوتت
سواء لانتخابات او للحصول على نتيجة ما
مااحوجنا الى الديمقراطية للنهوض ببلادنا واللحاق بالعالم الاول
لان 99% من المصوتين يعيشون في العالم الثالث..... ارجو ان لايصاب احد بالتحسس من 99% التي كتبت
انا من الاردن خريج تركيا من عاصمتها القديمة زمن الخلافة(اسلام بول) واصبحت استانبول 
تحياتي لجميع الزملاء


----------



## المهندس الربعي (8 يناير 2010)

موضوع ممتاز وجزااك الله الخير الكثير


----------



## Thair Hadidi (8 يناير 2010)

تحياتي لكل المهندسين الاعضاء
الاستاذ رزق المحترم
تحيه طيبه 
معلوماتي الشخصيه هي :
المهندس ثائر وعدالله محمد الحديدي
الجامعه التكنولوجيه / قسم الهندسه الكهربائيه 1982
بغداد - العراق
تنويه:
الزميل علي الدجيلي يبدو انك لم تذكر ان الجامعه التكنولوجيه التي تخرجت منها هي في العراق لغرض المساعده في الاحصاء.
وشكراً لاهتمامكم


----------



## مهندسة البناء (8 يناير 2010)

اود التنويه الى ذكر *الجامعات الفلسطينية *تحت بند جامعات بلاد الشام التي لم تدرج ضمن الجامعات العربية ولا تخص فلسطين باي نوع من المعلومات ضمن صفحات الانترنت مع انها جامعات عربية واعتقد ان اخوانا العرب يعلمون نسبة التعليم المرتفعة في فلسطين الحبيبة وان خريجيها يشاد بهم في الوطن العربي والخارج

على اي حال اود التعريف باني مهندسة بناء ,خريجة من جامعة النجاح الوطنية - فلسطين

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## asiaghost (9 يناير 2010)

أنا عراقي أتشرف بأني أحد خريجي الجامعات العراقية وتحية الى كل أخوانا العرب
جميل جدا هذا الاستفتاء وشكرا للمنتدى 
انا مهندس اتصالات وان شاء الله عندما يكون لي الوقت الكافي سأمد المنتدى بكثير من المعلومات


----------



## SharpMind (9 يناير 2010)

أنا لست خريجا بعد
ولكني سأتخرج من الجامعة الإسلامية في غــــــــــزة
بعد 4سنوات إن شاء الله


----------



## طالبه رضاء الله (9 يناير 2010)

انا من السودان تخصصي هندسه كيميائيه تبقى لي عام على التخرج وسعيده جدا لاني اصبحت حزء من الكيان العربي بانضمامي لهذا الملتقى الرائع (ادعو لي بالتوفيق امتحاناتي على الابواب)


----------



## ابوتمام كنعان (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية لكل اعضاء منتدانا الجميل والرائع
نتمى الاستفادة من هذا المنتدى وعلينا الا نفقد المنتدى روحه لانه اسس على الفائدة
ما نتمناه ان نتساعد جميع للرقي بعملنا وعلمنا ونفيد ونستفيد
مع شكري وتقديري للجميع
\\\خريج الجامعة السورية-حلب- البعث\\\\تقبلو فائق احترامي وتقديري


----------



## مطرنافع (10 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و باركاته

فتح الله لك استادنا م. رزق

اناطالبة ب(جامعةالفاتح - قسم هندسة كيميائية -ليبيا)


----------



## Jamal (10 يناير 2010)

*الجامعات الفلسطينية*



مهندسة البناء قال:


> اود التنويه الى ذكر *الجامعات الفلسطينية *تحت بند جامعات بلاد الشام التي لم تدرج ضمن الجامعات العربية ولا تخص فلسطين باي نوع من المعلومات ضمن صفحات الانترنت مع انها جامعات عربية واعتقد ان اخوانا العرب يعلمون نسبة التعليم المرتفعة في فلسطين الحبيبة وان خريجيها يشاد بهم في الوطن العربي والخارج
> 
> على اي حال اود التعريف باني مهندسة بناء ,خريجة من جامعة النجاح الوطنية - فلسطين
> 
> تحياتي للجميع


 
تحياتنا للجميع
اود التنويه الى ان الجامعات الفلسطينية هي جامعات يشاد بها من حيث المستوى الاكاديمي، حيث ان كوادر التدريس قد شاركو في كثير من الدراسات والبحوث العلمية واضافو مواضيع في الاكواد العالمية، بالاضافة الى ان الحياة العملية فد اثبتت جدارة الخريجين.
واريد ان اخص بالذكر كل من جامعة بير زيت وجامعة النجاح الوطنية.

نرجو اظهار اسم الجامعات الفلسطينية 

انا مهندس مدني خريج جامعة بيرزيت:63:


----------



## ابوماجد المهندس (10 يناير 2010)

*استطلاع حول جامعات التخرج*

شكرا على الموضوع الجيد واتمنى التوفيق لباقي الاعضاء


----------



## المهندس الجلفاوي (10 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك يا استاذنا رزق
انا المهندس دماني بلقاسم
خريج المدرسة الوطنية العليا للاشغال العمومية
بالجزائر


----------



## ahmad.youis (10 يناير 2010)

انا المهندس احمد يونس
خريج IIT Delhi 
Indian Institute of Technology-Delhi


----------



## mobrklna (10 يناير 2010)

فكرة ممتازه
بوركت أخي

أخوك من الجامعات العراقية

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابوالقاسم (11 يناير 2010)

سلام عليكم
م ابوالقاسم عوض الله
جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا 
هندسة مدنية تخصص التشييد
التخريج 2007م


----------



## hamidbabiker (11 يناير 2010)

انا المهندس حامد بابكر 
خريج جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا
هندسة مساحة 
دبلوم gis


----------



## 1979 (11 يناير 2010)

*انا المهندس 1979
خريج جامعة حضرموتللعلوم و التكنولوجيا
االيمن 
هندسة البترول*​


----------



## جميل ابو النور (11 يناير 2010)

الله بارك وأجل الجامعات العربية منابر العلم والهدى ...
اللهم أمين


----------



## مهندس حنان (11 يناير 2010)

المهندسة حنان أدرس في جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الاردنية هندسة كيميائية


----------



## مهندس مصر (11 يناير 2010)

فكرة جميلة 
أنا طالب فى هندسة عين شمس - مصر


----------



## hashem (11 يناير 2010)

حياك الله


----------



## sara m (12 يناير 2010)

تممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## mohammed.chost (12 يناير 2010)

thankssssssss for this topic
iam from minia university


----------



## حدالسيف (12 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيكم
أنا خريج جامعة كليدونيان الهندسيه -جلاسكو سكوتلند-في هندسة الميكاترونكس


----------



## امين الزريقي (12 يناير 2010)

انا خريج الجامعات المصرية 1979 الفكرة جيدة


----------



## بوزري (12 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخوكم م. فتحي من ليبيا خريج جامعة قاريونس هندسة ميكانيكية


----------



## eng_maged (12 يناير 2010)

انا مهندس
امجد محمد على
فى الجامعه المصريه


----------



## مهندس عمار حامد (12 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
مهندس/عمار حامد
جامعة المنيا - مصر 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## iraqi civil (12 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
احسنت على هذه الفكرة وجعلك الله من المبدعين في هذا المنتدى
اني طالب مرحلة رابعة من العراق


----------



## علاء جمعه (12 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا خريج جامعة المنصورة - مدنى عام
الشغل شركة المقاولون العرب:12:


----------



## Beezo (12 يناير 2010)

Good idea
I graduated from The Libyan university and I am studying now In the uk


----------



## فيض النور (13 يناير 2010)

**انا فيض النور** 
طالبة من كلية مسقط الجامعية
سلطنة عمان
(هندسة مسح الكميات)


----------



## مهندسة كيمائية M (13 يناير 2010)

أنا يا جماعة لسه متخرجتيش أان لسه فى تانية ثانوى أدعولى ربنا يسترها وأان نفسى أدخل هندسة بس ربنا يديهالى بجد معليش أنا داخله من غير هندسة بس بجد أنا كان نفسى أدخل وأنا مهندسة بس معليش بقا أدعولى بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز


----------



## مهندسة جادة (13 يناير 2010)

استطلاع و فكرة جيدة 
بالتوفيق


----------



## سراب القاضي (13 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
انا المهندسة سراب القاضي 
خريجة جامعة الموصل-العراق
قسم الهندسة المعمارية
تقبلوا مروري


----------



## المختار الأبيض (13 يناير 2010)

*فكرة رائعة ! بارك الله فيكم .. أنا خريج جامعة النجم الساطع التقنية ( تتبع جامعة التحدي حاليا) .....ليبيا ..*


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (13 يناير 2010)

طبعا ليس غريب عليك استاذنا العزيز رزق وهى فكرة جميلة جدا

اخوكم فى الله طارق عبد الهادى احمد خريج جامعة الزقازيق مصر دفعة 2008


----------



## tamer shehab (13 يناير 2010)

الإسم : تامر أحمد حسن شهاب
الجامعة: اسيوط
الدفعة : مدني 2002
محل الميلاد : السنبلاوين - الدقهلية
محل الإقامة حاليا : السعودية - ينبع


----------



## م اماني (14 يناير 2010)

فكره مميزه
انا م اماني 
خريجة جامعة اليرموك_الاردن
عام 2008
ه الكترونيات


----------



## Abo Fares (14 يناير 2010)

نسبة جيدة من سوريا، لم أتوقعها  

بارك الله بالجميع...


----------



## mohammed jaafreh (14 يناير 2010)

المهندس: محمد الجعافره
جامعة : الكوفه / العراق
دفعه : 2003


----------



## احمد مبروك سلام (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم خريج جامعة الاسكندرية - مصر - دفعة 2001


----------



## ابوالبدر (14 يناير 2010)

امااااااا اناااااااا مهندس بل الخبرة وصاحب مؤسسة تكييف واتمنا استفيد من المنتدى وطور نفسي واطور المؤسسة وشكرااااااااااللمشرفين والأعضااء


----------



## مهندس عادل العتيبي (15 يناير 2010)

فكره جميلة وانا اخوكم المهندس عادل العتيبي 
خريج جامعة الملك فهد للبترول و المعادن 
الهندسة المدنية -قسم الهندسة الإنشائية
سنة التخرج 1995 م


----------



## مهندس بغداد (15 يناير 2010)

انا تخرجت من الجامعة المستنصرية في بغداد قسم الكهرباء


----------



## ياسين الزيدي (15 يناير 2010)

ياسين الزيدي
خريج الجامعة التكنولوجية /العراق
قسم البناء والانشاءات
سنة التخرج 1990


----------



## جدوع (15 يناير 2010)

اخوكم باسم جدوع
هندسه مدنيه _ انشاءات 
خريج جامعه العلوم والتكنولوجيا الاردنيه 

دمتم


----------



## ahmed hassn (15 يناير 2010)

خريج جامعة النيلين- السودان


----------



## ريناد مصطفى (15 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته انا ريناد حريجة الهندسة الكيميائية بجامعة الفاتح بليبيا و اشكر ادارة الموقع على هدا الموضوع


----------



## العقاب الاسود (15 يناير 2010)

للصدق والامانة لسى انا بدرس


----------



## ابوعــــابد (15 يناير 2010)

فين اليمن


----------



## 7amada som3a (16 يناير 2010)

مع أحترامي و خالص تقديري لكل الجامعات فأنا خريج جمعة الأكاديمية العربية و تابعة لجامعة الدول العربية أي لا تخضع لدولة معينهة و هذا فقط للتوضيح


----------



## mahmoud238 (16 يناير 2010)

*شكرخاص جدآ لأخ رزق*

شكرآ أخ رزق حجاوي فعلآ مميييز

:12:


----------



## kokashahat (16 يناير 2010)

انا خريجة جامعة عمر المختار في ليبيا (قسم الهندسة المدنية) وعجبني الموضوع وشارك فية


----------



## engr.khalid (16 يناير 2010)

للاسف انا من ضمن الخيار رقم 10


----------



## lion1moon (16 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا من الخليج ولكن اعتقد ان مصر وجامعاتها من افضل الجامعات العربية مع احترامي للجميع


----------



## بوسكابوسي (16 يناير 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## newbarcelonar (16 يناير 2010)

استطلاع جميل صراحه شكرا لكم


----------



## elomda_5 (16 يناير 2010)

مهندس عماد عبد الرحمن جامعة حلوان القاهرة


----------



## نيرفانا (16 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا خريجة جامع الجزيرة فى السودان
هندسة طبية


----------



## امير المدني (16 يناير 2010)

مشكوررر على الموضوع


----------



## waelfay (16 يناير 2010)

يوجدجامعات في فلسطين و لم يذكر اسم فلسطين في سؤالك


----------



## hasanhomse (16 يناير 2010)

أنا المهندس حسن حمصي خريج جامعة حلب الهندسة المدنية لعام 2009
و الآن أعمل في ليبيا ،وفقني الله وإياكم


----------



## مهندسه طبيه 12 (16 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## shaker7 (16 يناير 2010)

مازلك في البكالوريوس
هندسه مدنيه
جامعه مصريه
هندسه عين شمس


----------



## جدعه44 (17 يناير 2010)

أنا خريج جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا 2005 تخصص هندسة معمار


----------



## alaa17 (17 يناير 2010)

انا بدرس في جامعة السودان -مدنيه


----------



## الابداع555 (17 يناير 2010)

انا خريجة الجامعه الاهلية بالسودان وتخرجت وعملت بالقطاع التخطيطى فورا ***وانا سعيده بالمشاركة جدا


----------



## الابداع555 (17 يناير 2010)

وهذه فرصة لتبادل الافكار


----------



## بسام علي مجيد (17 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا استاذ رزق على هذه الفكرة اللطيفة 
واعتقد وبدون انحياز بان الجامعات العراقية ذات دور كبير في اخراج مهندسين اكفاء واصحاب قرار هندسي سديد ودليل كلامي هو قدوم الطلبة العرب من بلدانهم للدراسة في الجامعات العراقية


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 يناير 2010)

بسام علي مجيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا استاذ رزق على هذه الفكرة اللطيفة
> واعتقد وبدون انحياز بان الجامعات العراقية ذات دور كبير في اخراج مهندسين اكفاء واصحاب قرار هندسي سديد ودليل كلامي هو قدوم الطلبة العرب من بلدانهم للدراسة في الجامعات العراقية


 السلام عليكم
اشكر الجميع على حسن المشاركة والتفاعل مع هذا الموضوع.
اتفق معك تماما ان الجامعات العراقية(سابقا) والجامعات السورية لتاريخة والمصرية ( بالمجان للطلبلة العرب حتى 1978) ايضا تخرج الطلبة العرب وخصوص الطبقة الفقيرة والمتوسطه حيث يعامل الطلبة في هذه الجامعات مثل طلبة تلك البلدان حيث يكون التعليم بالمجان واذكر ان رسوم الجامعة كانت 100 ليرة سورية في السنة الخامسة (اي لا يزيد عن 3 دولار امريكي )واي كتاب جامعي لا يزيد عن 2 دولار.
وفي هذه المشاركة اكرر شكري الخاص واعتذاري لمهندسي الجامعات السودانية (لعدم علمي )الذين تفاجأت بعددهم والذي يقارب عددهم الجامعات العربية الاخرى وكذلك المهندسين من فلسطين الذين نسبة غير قليله في المنتدى.


----------



## البحر اوكسير الحيا (17 يناير 2010)

:1:*



لمادا دمجت جميع جامعات المغرب العربى فى خانة واحدة؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## العقرب2003 (17 يناير 2010)

الله يوفقكم جميعاً


----------



## wchelsea (18 يناير 2010)

_الجامعات السوريه جامعة تشرين _


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (18 يناير 2010)

جامعه جنوب الوادي جامعات مصر


----------



## حبيب العلم (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك على هذه الفكرة الجميلة وهي فرصة للربط بين الأعضاء والتعريف بجامعاتنا المختلفة

أنا تخرجت في السودان من جامعة جوبا كلية الهندسة قسم الهندسة الكهربائية 





​


----------



## م/هدفى الجنه (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ...انا خريج الجامعات المصريه (جامعه الزقازيق)هندسه قسم مدنى


----------



## رمزي2009 (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

مشكور أخي رزق على هذا الاستطلاع الجميل 

أما بالنسبة لي فأنا خريج المعهد العالي للهندسة -دفعة 2009 - أكادمية الثقافة والعلوم - قسم الهندسة الانشائية - مصر - القاهرة -6 أكتوبر


----------



## غيث الكعبي (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على الموضوع الممتاز الذي يوفر فرصة التعرف على جميع الاخوة الاعضاء وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير والرشاد
اني خريج الكلية التقنية الهندسية في البصرة جنوب العراق قسم هندسة البيئة والتلوث


----------



## علاء النصيراوي (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم والف شكر على هذه الفكر الجيدة التي توفر فرصة التعرف الاخوة من جميع االبلدان ونكون حلقة وصل متكاملة وسلامي الجميع


----------



## gamal010 (19 يناير 2010)

فكرة راااااااائعة جداً


----------



## عمر كاممل (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاتة
اتمني من الله التوفيق لنا جميعا
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## alnawras_7 (19 يناير 2010)

أنا طالب في جامعة تعز ... في اليمن ..!!


----------



## ادور (19 يناير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررر
كتير اكم علي هذا الجهد 
لكن انا خارج هذه الجمعات انا من داخل البلد فلسطين 
انا قدمت في جمعات اخرا مثل برطانيا


----------



## عبد الرحمن66 (19 يناير 2010)

الأخ المهندس رزق (جزاك الله خيرا)
الفكرة ممتازة واي استطلاع واي بيانات بالتأكيد ستكون مفيدة للجميع ان شاء الله
عبد الرحمن درديري
جامعة عين شمس مدني انشاءات 1982


----------



## عبد الرحمن66 (19 يناير 2010)

الأخ المهندس رزق (جزاك الله خيرا)
الفكرة ممتازة واي استطلاع واي بيانات بالتأكيد ستكون مفيدة للجميع ان شاء الله
عبد الرحمن درديري
جامعة عين شمس مدني انشاءات 1982


----------



## عبد الرحمن66 (19 يناير 2010)

الأخ المهندس رزق (جزاك الله خيرا)
الفكرة ممتازة واي استطلاع واي بيانات بالتأكيد ستكون مفيدة للجميع ان شاء الله
عبد الرحمن درديري
جامعة عين شمس مدني انشاءات 1982


----------



## الساحر (20 يناير 2010)

انا خريج جامعة الفاتح ..........ليبيا


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (20 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا خريج جامعة صلاح الدين كلية الهندسة قسم المدني 2008


----------



## eng.hajiah (20 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
أنا محمد حجيه (طالب في جامعة اليرموك الاردنية - كلية الحجاوي للهندسة التكنولوجية - هندسة كهربائية - سنة ثانية)


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (20 يناير 2010)

*تحية للأخ رزق حجاوي وجميع المشاركين
أنا خريج جامعة الجزائر*​


----------



## بسام.م.ب (20 يناير 2010)

بسام بلال خريج جامعة بخارست - رومانيا (هندسة مدنية) 1985 ودكتوراه من الجامعة نفسها باللغة الانكليزية لعام 2010 ويعمل في مجال التصميم الانشائي في دبي منذ 15 سنة


----------



## Ndman (21 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشكور استاذي على الفكره الجميلة
انا خريج اليمن جامعة عدن قسم الهندسة المدنية


----------



## amel elfadil saeed (21 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا المهندسة/أمل الفاضل سعيد تخرجت من (جامعة الخرطوم )وهى اعرق واقدم جامعة فى السودان


----------



## ملاك القدس (21 يناير 2010)

فكره رائعه جدا جدا انا خريج جامعه 10.....فلســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــطين


----------



## ARCH ABEER (22 يناير 2010)

اما انا فطالبة في الجامعة هتدسة عمارة جامعة حلب


----------



## المراقب المتجدد (23 يناير 2010)

بادرة ممتازة في جمع الجامعات العربية في المنتدى وتحديد التخرج حسب المنطقة هنيئاً لنا


----------



## وردةالحياة (23 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم^_^ فكرة حللللوة شكراااا
بالنسبه ليا انا خريجة جامعة الفاتح طلرابلس ليبيا كليه الهندسه قسم هندسة مدنيه تخصص هندسة انشائيه^_*


----------



## medosalem (23 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفكره جيده جدا
وانا خريج هندسة الازهر قسم ميكانيكا


----------



## alkhwarizmy master (23 يناير 2010)

انا خريجة جامعة بغداد - كلية هندسة الخوارزمي_ قسم عمليات تصنيع


----------



## enmal1971 (23 يناير 2010)

م.محمد العلوش 
انا خريج جامعة حلب الهندسة الميكانيكية قسم القوى


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (23 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لكم اخي رزق حجاوي 
انا اخوكم ايهاب سعيد
تخرجت من جامعة الزقازيق مصر
سنة 2007
مشروع تخرجي steel bridge over the river nile


----------



## أسامة يحى (23 يناير 2010)

أنا تخرجت من جامعة وادي النيل كلية الهندسة قسم هندسة الانتاج وهي جامعة سودانية كانت تتبع لجامعة ليدز البيريطانية ككلية لتعليم الميكانيكا لمهندسي السكة حديد ابان فترة الاستعمار البرطاني للسودان 
لا تزال الجامعة متتمسكة بالنظام الانجليزي الصارم المتبع سابقا


----------



## محمودشمس (23 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## m78_elgarhy (24 يناير 2010)

يسعدني ان انضم اليكم 
وانا خريج جامعة الازهر 
كلية الهندسة
قسم التخطيط العمراني لعام 2003
واكملة دبلومة الدراسات العيا بنفس الجامعة في عام 2006
والان اسعي للحصول علي درجة الماجستير في نفس التخصص 
فأدعي جميع المنهدسين ان يحصلوا علي العلم وذلك من المهد الي اللحد
بارك الله في القائمين علي المنتدي وفي أعضائه وجعلهم الله عونا بعضهم لبعض


----------



## EMAD EL*ROKH (24 يناير 2010)

م-عماد الرخ

_ جامعة الزقازيق_


----------



## هند المصريه (24 يناير 2010)

أهلا بكم أنا جديده فى المنتدى وبدى أبقى صديقه ليكم :56: أنا من جامعة القاهره


----------



## هلالي ميكانيكا (24 يناير 2010)

أنا مهندس سوداني
وأرفض المشاركة في هذا التصويت بسبب التهميش الواضح للجامعات السودانية
وشكرا


----------



## geophysicall (24 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك 
و لكن في حال اذا كان الشخص قد درس في اكثر من جامعة؟
مثلا مرحلة اولى في سورياو الدراسات العليا في رسيا مثلا؟


----------



## MOAUID (24 يناير 2010)

انا خريج جامعة الكوفه-كلية الهندسه-قسم الهندسه االمدنيه(المهندس مؤيدرزاق بدر)


----------



## MOAUID (24 يناير 2010)

:5::33::33::33::33::6:


moauid قال:


> انا خريج جامعة الكوفه-كلية الهندسه-قسم الهندسه االمدنيه(المهندس مؤيدرزاق بدر)


----------



## م كراجة (24 يناير 2010)

انا خريج جامعة فلسطينية ........ جامعة بيرزيت .... وهنا اسجل اعتراضي على عدم تضمن الجامعات الفلسطينية في الاستطلاع... و لا تقل لي بأنها من ضمن الجامعات الاردنية لأن الاردن دولة و فلسطين دولة أخرى 

تحياتي


----------



## elatefy (25 يناير 2010)

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.. 

جزاكم الله خيراً أستاذنا العزيز، وبارك بكم

انا طالب فى الفرقة التالتة للهندسة الميكانكية جامعة المنوفيه
*


----------



## مهندس المطيري (25 يناير 2010)

*مهندس المطيري يحييكم*

مشكور يا استاذنا رزق فكره طيبه 
وانا وأعوذ بالله من العنا
تخرجت من المملكه الاردنيه الهاشميه من سنتين وكويتي الجنسيه 
تحياتي


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (25 يناير 2010)

اخوكم المهندس ابومعاذ خريج جامعة الانبار العراقية قسم الهندسة المدنية


----------



## ابتهاج (25 يناير 2010)

أنا تخرجت من 
10. بقية الجامعات (كلية الهندسة - الجامعة الإسلامية بغزة - فلسطين - قسم الاتصالات والتحكم)


----------



## abdosa (25 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم انا اخوكم المهندس عبده عضو جديد وخريج الجامعة التكنولوجية بمصر


----------



## عروة دريد العباس (26 يناير 2010)

شكراً لكم على هذا الموقع المتميز


----------



## عروة دريد العباس (26 يناير 2010)

شكراً على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## عروة دريد العباس (26 يناير 2010)

اتمنى ان يستمر هذا الموقع بالعطاء والمحافظة على على هذه الكوادر العلمية


----------



## عروة دريد العباس (26 يناير 2010)

اريد معلومات حول العنفات الغازية


----------



## محمد-حميدان (26 يناير 2010)

أنا المهندس :محمد حميدان
التخصص:هندسة الميكاترونيكس
سوف أتخرج من احدى الجامعات الأردنيه تقع في محافظة الطفيله (جامعة الطفيلة التقنيه)


----------



## محمد-حميدان (26 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم أريد معلومات عن مادة استاتيكا


----------



## Eng:aly (26 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 

اخوكم علي السيد 

اخصائي مساحه وخرائط ونظم معلومات جغرافيه 

كليه الاداب قسم الجغرافيا جامعه الاسكندريه 

مصر​


----------



## eng_organizer (27 يناير 2010)

الجامعات السورية ​
الجامعات الاردنية​
الجامعات المصرية(خريج جامعة المنصورة).​
الجامعات العراقية​
جامعات دول الخليج (السعودية -الكويت-الامارات-قطر البحرين عمان)​
جامعات دول المغرب العربي (ليبيا-تونس-الجزائر -المغرب-موريتانيا)​
الجامعات الامريكية والكندية​
الجامعات اوروبا الغربية​
جامعات اوروبا الشرقية وروسيا (سابقا)​
بقية الجامعات​

م- محمد صبرى​


----------



## نيو اينج (27 يناير 2010)

الجامعات المصرية ( قناة السويس - مدني )


----------



## فاتن الصفار (27 يناير 2010)

انا مهندسة ميكانيك خريجة الجامعة التكنولوجية يحق لناالتصويت


----------



## م/ عصام (27 يناير 2010)

خريج جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنلوجيا ، كلية الهندسة ، قسم الهندسة المدنية


----------



## راقى اعليوة (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع ولكن ليست خريج جامعة ولكن خريج من معهدعالى لهندسة المساحة وللعلم الترتيب الثالث على الدفعة سنة 1985 من الجماهيرية الليبية


----------



## عبدالله132 (27 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
انا خريج كلية التعليم الصناعى تخصص تكنولوجيا التبريد وتكييف الهواء بتقدير تراكمى جيد جدا مع مرتبة الشرف 
جامعة حلوان


----------



## م. احمد الموسوي (27 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## زاهر الأحمد (27 يناير 2010)

فكرة حلوة


----------



## سوسو عبدالله (28 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هى فكرة حلوة بس انى طالبة فى جامعة الفاتح (ليبيا) كلية الهندسة قسم كيميائية
وان شاء الله اكون خريجة فى السنة هذى باذن لله


----------



## هيثم الخطيب (28 يناير 2010)

انا هيثم الخطيب خريج جامعة البلقاء- الاردن


----------



## معاناة اجهزه طبيه (28 يناير 2010)

انا خريج جامعة الملك سعود بالممكله العربيه السعوديه 

تخصص هندسه طبيه حيويه


----------



## futa_eng (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هذه الفكرة 
انا خريجة الجامعة التكنولوجيا _بغداد _العراق
حياكم الله


----------



## mostafammy (29 يناير 2010)

من الواضح ان معضم الاخوه الاعضاء من مصر مثلى تماما
فكره جميله


----------



## novaاسلامcass (29 يناير 2010)

حياك الله

الجامعات السورية (خريج جامعة دمشق/1984).​
الجامعات الاردنية​
الجامعات المصرية (جامعة المنصورة . الهنسه المدنيه . قسم الاشغال العامة "طرق وكبارى "​
الجامعات العراقية​
جامعات دول الخليج (السعودية -الكويت-الامارات-قطر البحرين عمان)​
جامعات دول المغرب العربي (ليبيا-تونس-الجزائر -المغرب-موريتانيا)​
الجامعات الامريكية والكندية​
الجامعات اوروبا الغربية​
جامعات اوروبا الشرقية وروسيا (سابقا)​
بقية الجامعات​


----------



## كوردستان (29 يناير 2010)

Mosul University,College of Engineering, Irrigation & Drainage Department


----------



## مملكه الحريه (29 يناير 2010)

فكرة رائعة شكرا


----------



## مهارة إتقان تميز (29 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يا جماعة أنا باقي أدرس بالكلية التقنية بالرياض
بالتوفيق ياجماعة


----------



## عاشق السهر (29 يناير 2010)

فكره جيده 
أنا خريج كلية الهندسة جامعة عدن ---------- اليمن


----------



## afandyboda (29 يناير 2010)

*انا لست من خريجى كلية الهندسة ولكنى مصصم قوالب بلاستيك واسطمبات معدنى من سنة1993 ومع دبلوم رسم وتصميم والحمد لله مطلع على كل ما هو جديد فى مجالى****
لاتنسو قولو معي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله اكبر فقد غرست بكل وحدة زرعاً فى الجنة الحمد لله على نعمت الاسلام وكفى بها نعمة******* ايمن افندى
*


----------



## دينااااااااااااااا (30 يناير 2010)

انا طالبه في سنه رابعه في هندسه بورسعيد قسم كهربا


----------



## دينااااااااااااااا (30 يناير 2010)

عندي فكره ليه منعملش شات خاص بموقع المهندسين العرب واعضائهم بس


----------



## أحمد كنين (30 يناير 2010)

الاقتراح جميل .. لكن اين الجامعات السودانية ... ؟ أظن ان الاخوة تعودوا دائما أن يضعوا السودان أخيرا... لذا سأختار الخيار العاشر ... لنكون من بقية الجامعات ... ونعلنها وداعا للمنتدى .فيبدو أننا فى المكان الخاطئ


----------



## صالح السكر (30 يناير 2010)

انا المهندس صالح السكر
تخرجت من بلغاريا من المعهد العالي للصناعات الكيماويه
عام 1989
الاستطلاع فكره حلوه ومشكور يا صاحب الفكره


----------



## المهندس خيرى (30 يناير 2010)

:75:المهندس/خيري
خريج - جامعة الفاتح قسم عمارة وتخطيط عمراني (ماجستير ادارة مشاريع هندسية)

طابلس - ليبيا


----------



## omar abdelsadek (30 يناير 2010)

انا المهندس عمر عبدالصادق
جامعه بنها
مصر


----------



## Engineer Amic (30 يناير 2010)

*حياك الله أستاذ رزق 
وفكرة ممتازة للتعرف على الأعضاء الأفاضل 
**أنا المهندس أيمن خليل 
خريج جامعة مصرية*
الهندسه الميكانيكيه


----------



## mutaz173 (30 يناير 2010)

كم هو مخجل ان يكون السودان بجامعته العريقة (جامعة الخرطوم) يندرج ضمن (جامعات اخرى). يعنى البلد العربى الوحيد الذى لم يدرج ضمن تصنيفات الدول المذكورة بالاسم.
انا مهندس مدنى سودانى و متخرج من جامعة الخرطوم العظيمة و قد احزننى كثيرا هذا الامر.
الاحترام يجلب الاحترام


----------



## وليد يوسف رميح (30 يناير 2010)

وليد يوسف رميح
خريج هندسة الإسكندرية (قسم الهندسة المدنية)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 يناير 2010)

أحمد كنين قال:


> الاقتراح جميل .. لكن اين الجامعات السودانية ... ؟ أظن ان الاخوة تعودوا دائما أن يضعوا السودان أخيرا... لذا سأختار الخيار العاشر ... لنكون من بقية الجامعات ... ونعلنها وداعا للمنتدى .فيبدو أننا فى المكان الخاطئ





mutaz173 قال:


> كم هو مخجل ان يكون السودان بجامعته العريقة (جامعة الخرطوم) يندرج ضمن (جامعات اخرى). يعنى البلد العربى الوحيد الذى لم يدرج ضمن تصنيفات الدول المذكورة بالاسم.
> انا مهندس مدنى سودانى و متخرج من جامعة الخرطوم العظيمة و قد احزننى كثيرا هذا الامر.
> الاحترام يجلب الاحترام



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا بالاطلاع على ما ذكره المهندس رزق فى بداية الموضوع فقد ذكر ان الخيارات التى كانت موجودة امامة للاستطلاع كانت عشرة اختيارات فقط لذا كان مضطر لادراج باقى الجامعات الاخرى التى لم يستطع ذكرها بسبب محدودية الاختيارات للاستطلاع تحت بند جامعات اخرى بعيد عن اى تحيز او اهمال لاى شخص فجميعنا اخوة فى الله وليس هناك اى تحيز او اهمال او عدم احترام لاى شخص متمثلا فى عدم ذكر الجامعة التى تخرج منها لانه لم يقصد ذلك أبدا
فلولا انه قيد بعدد معين من الاختيارات عند عمل الاستفتاء لذكر جميع الجامعات
كما ان هذا الموضوع والذى تفضل المهندس رزق بوضعه ماهو الا لزيادة التعارف بين الاعضاء ولزيادة تقارب وجهات النظر والى سيؤدى الى زيادة الفائدة والاستفادة بين الاعضاء وبعضهما 
فمن خلال هذا الموضوع مثلا قد تتعرف على زميل لك من نفس الجامعة تستطيع التواصل معه والاستفادة من معلوماته الهندسية
فقد قام بوضع هذا الموضوع مشكورا وجزاه الله خيرا على ذلك ولا يوجد اى تحيز لجامعة على اى جامعة اخرى

ومرحبا بالجميع فى الملتقى للاستفادة قبل افادة الجميع
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## احمد بحر ثابت (31 يناير 2010)

*الصفات الرنانة و افعل التفضيل بلاش منها*

عفوا مزيدا من التواضع من الكل ولسنا فى حاجة الى مزيد من الملاسنات 
على الجميع مسؤ لية انجاح هذه الفكرة لمزيد من التواصل البناء 
اقترح ان يذكر المشترك اسم ثلاثة من الاساتذة الذين يذكرهم بالخير
احمد بحر ثابت
خريج كلية الهندسة جامعة اسيوط المصرية 
القسم المدنى عام 1973 
اساتذتى ( جعل الله حبى لهم فى ميزان حسناتهم )
الدكاترة : 
امين خليل هندسة وصفية
وجيه الدخاخنى نظرية الانشاءات
عبد الهادى ابو الفتوح هيدروليك


----------



## المساح محمود حسين (31 يناير 2010)

الجمهورية العربية السورية - جامعة حلب - المعهد الهندسي العالي - قسم المساحة والكميات
دبلوم مجاز في الهندسة المدنية


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (31 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أنا خريج جامعتي العظيمة التي أحبها وهي في قلبي وقد استدعيت للعمل كمعيد ولكني اعتذرت كالاسبقة الأولى من نوعها في الجامعة والسبب أنني كنت بالفعل عملت في المجال الذي أحبه مجال التصميم الميكانيكي
أخوكم أبو أنس خريج جامعة القاهرة-2004 قسم التصميم الميكانيكي والإنتاج


----------



## علي عباس الشمري (31 يناير 2010)

انا المهندس علي الشمري خريج الجامعة المستنصرية / كلية الهندسة /قسم الكهرباء ياريت ايضا نعرف نبذة عن كل جامعة وذلك لتكون لكل عضو فكرة عن الجامعات العربية وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## adnan ali qaid (1 فبراير 2010)

جامعة الموصل - هندسة الكترونيات و اتصالات


----------



## mahmoud3103 (1 فبراير 2010)

يا صديقي هناك الجامعة اللبنانية


----------



## فراس الكبيسي (1 فبراير 2010)

فكرة ممتازة بارك الله فيك


----------



## فراس الكبيسي (1 فبراير 2010)

البكالوريوس الكلية الهندسية العسكرية
الدبلوم العالي في تصاميم الجسور الجامعة التكنولوجية- بغداد
الماجستير الجامعة التكنولوجية- بغداد


----------



## عزالدين الفاسي (1 فبراير 2010)

فكرة جميلة جدا تزيد في التعارف مع الاشخاص 
أنا طالب في السنة الاخيرة في المعهد القومي للادارة قسم نظم معلومات أدراية ......


----------



## eng usama_as (1 فبراير 2010)

انا المهندس اسامه عبدالله 
جامعة اسيوط قسم ميكانيكا قوى


----------



## م.ابوالحسن عصام (1 فبراير 2010)

موضوع حلو انا اخوكم طالب بجامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا المستوى الرابع مدنية


----------



## moh-alabdullh (2 فبراير 2010)

مرحبا أشكرك على الفكرة الجميلة وأنا خريج جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية في الاردن


----------



## مروة 1022 (2 فبراير 2010)

خريجه جامعه مصريه 
كليه الهندسه الالكترونيه 
تخصص اتصالات 
والان معيدة فيها 
الحمد لله


----------



## engebrahim (2 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
حياااااااااااااااااااااكم الله جميعا
انا المهندس ابراهيم محمد عبد الحميد
خريج جامعة الأزهر 
مصر
ياريت نفيد بعض ولو فيه حاجة نبعثها لبعضنا
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## اناستازيا (2 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك م رزق فكرة حلوة


----------



## amefight (2 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جديد وجميل و اكون سعيد لو صوت فى هذا الاستفتاء 
احمد محمد دياب هندسة شبرا جامعة بنها 
القسم :مدنى


----------



## tigeras122 (2 فبراير 2010)

جامعة الازهر - الهندسة الميكانيكية


----------



## أحزان الحب (2 فبراير 2010)

فكرة جميلة 
شكرا لناشر الفكرة والذين يشاركون فيه
أما بالنسبة لي فانا طالب في الوقت الحاضر في جامعة صلاح الدين كلية هندسة الكهرباء في كوردستان العراق وسأتخرج منها إن شاء الله


----------



## krypton (3 فبراير 2010)

فكرة لطيفة. انا عن نفسي خريج جامعة بابل - العراق


----------



## hanaa salem (3 فبراير 2010)

متشكرة جدا على الفكرة الرائعة
دى علشان هى بتربط كل اعضاء الملتقى 
م/ هناء خريجة الجامعات المصرية


----------



## يوسف عيسى محمد (3 فبراير 2010)

أنا أدرس بجامعة فلسطينية 

وللأسف ليست موجودة ضمن الخيارات


----------



## night1m (3 فبراير 2010)

م.مروان/خريج هندسة ميكانيكية 2003/جامعة بير زيت/فلسطين المحتلة 
.....وللاسف ففلسطين حتى هنا ليست كخيار


----------



## م.ابو البراء (3 فبراير 2010)

جامعة النجاح الوطنية /نابلس - فلسطين
كلية الهندسة 
قسم الهندسة المدنية


----------



## ليث89 (3 فبراير 2010)

اخواني
اقدم نصيحة لأي شاب او فتاة يريد دراسة الهندسة في الاردن
افضل 3 جامعات في الاردن بل وهي جامعات رائدة ومتقدمة في مجال الهندسة هي:
1- الجامعة الاردنية في عمان العاصمة
2-جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا في مدينة اربد
3- الجامعة الهاشمية في مدينة الزرقاء
واي جامعة اخرى فلن تكون عند حسن ظنّكم


----------



## نورس ج (4 فبراير 2010)

عذرا لتسويطي انا لم الاحظ ان الاستطلاع يخص خرجي الهندسة لاني خريجة علوم اكرر اعتذاري


----------



## م.حسين عبد الهادي (4 فبراير 2010)

تحيه الي أخي رزق علي هذا الستطلاع الذي يجعل التنافس للمشاركه في هذا المنتدي والتفاعل معه اكثر


----------



## Ramyalmansoob (4 فبراير 2010)

جامعة ذمار- اليمن


----------



## مهندسه اثار (4 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع بالنسبه لي انا خريجة الجامعة المستنصريه -قسم الهندسه المدنيه-1992


----------



## هدى الالوسي (4 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوتي واخواتي هنا من صوتوا في هذه الصفحه عذرا لدخولي والتصويت قبل ان اقرا الموضوع بتمعن 
فانا لست مهندسه ولكن احب هذا المنتدى ففيه مواضيع رائعه تناسب اختصاصي فاصبحت عضوه فيه ووجدت هذا الموضوع في ملفي فقمت بالتصويت قبل ان اقرا هل بامكاني ذكر اختصاصاتي وجامعتي وتقبلوني اختا لكم فاختصاصي قريب من الهندسه


----------



## ENGINEER.NK (4 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا لسا بدرس في جامعة الاميرة سمية في الاردن لم اتخرج بعد 
لكنيي صوتت :d:d


----------



## mohameed (4 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انشاء الله تكونوا بخير


----------



## eman abd el hamed (5 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم انا خريجه جامعه قناه السويس المصريه واعتقد ان الجامعات المصريه الهندسيه على وجه التحديد من احسن جامعات الوطن العربى


----------



## الخالدي 1401 (5 فبراير 2010)

شكرا للاخ رزق ويكفي انا تعرفنا عالوجيه الطيبة 
انا خريج جامعة العلوم والتكنلوجيا في صنعاء


----------



## كاسرالهموم (5 فبراير 2010)

انا جامعة تعز 2005

ميكانيك

اليمن 

يشرفني ان اقول بالرغم من ان التسويط لا يشملني

ودي للجميع


----------



## شيماء الجولاني (6 فبراير 2010)

وقل رب زدني علما


----------



## علي احمد محمد (6 فبراير 2010)

university of technology /Baghdad


----------



## monarch (6 فبراير 2010)

_*أنا طالب في أولى ميكانيكا باور في كلية الهنسة - جامعة الأسكندرية ( مصر ) .... و أحييكم على هذا المجهود الرائع ... وشكرا*_


----------



## saidi030 (6 فبراير 2010)

انا طالب بجامعة الجزائر وإن شاء الله أتخرج هذا العام


----------



## المهندس علي هذال (7 فبراير 2010)

المهندس علي هذال-جيولوجيا
خريج جامعة حلب-سوريا
ماجستير-جامعة القاهره


----------



## شريف اسماعيل (7 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته فكره جيده وجزاك الله خيرا اخ رزق
انا خريج الجامعه المصريه جامعة المنوفيه


----------



## Hameed Hamdo (7 فبراير 2010)

هندسة مدنية حلب رقم 1


----------



## محمد حميدي الحسن (7 فبراير 2010)

جامعة الملك سعود قسم بحوث العمليات


----------



## ibrahiem (7 فبراير 2010)

ربى اغفر لى ولوالديا ولاحوتى واخواتى وزوجتى وادخلنا الجنة بغير حساب


----------



## mkm-eng (8 فبراير 2010)

ربي يوفق كل شخص يعمل خير لكل من لايستطيع ان يعمل لنفسه


----------



## mkm-eng (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز كان طرح لموظوع جميل
انا واعوذ بالله من كلمة انا خريج الجامعة التكنولوجية - العراق - بغداد
وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## حسنين شحاده (8 فبراير 2010)

للاسف انا لست مهندسا لم تتح لي الفرصه للدراسه لكن بحمد الله وتوفيقه انا املك مشغلي الخاص و اقوم بصناعه ماكينات غدائيه وفق للرسومات الهندسيه اما انا فحاصل على شهادة الثانويه علمي ناجح بمعدل 77


----------



## shireengool (8 فبراير 2010)

انا خريجة جامعة الخرطوم - السودان

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/University_of_Khartoum


----------



## Eng:shery (8 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اكيد دى حاجة مشرفة جدا ان الجامعات المصريه تكون موجودة وبنسبة كبيره 
وانا بفتخر انى خريجة واحدة من الجامعات دى 
جامعة حلوان قسم قوى والات كهربيه


----------



## aree_79 (9 فبراير 2010)

حياك الله أستاذ رزق 
خريجة من جامعات العراقية


----------



## سبانا (9 فبراير 2010)

والله الموضوع جميل للتعارف ومشكورين


----------



## fares* (9 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك م رزق على الاستطلاع *


----------



## مهند دشاش (9 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم :
أنا خريج جامعة دمشق


----------



## مهندس عرفان (9 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ......... اسمي عرفان الجابري ......... مهندس كهرباء ......... خريج جامعة الكوفة / كلية الهندسة (2006/2007) ......... اعمل في وزراة الصحة العراقية


----------



## saifalshalchy (10 فبراير 2010)

أبحث عن جامعة صينية للدراسات العليا معترف بيها


----------



## مهندسة إدارة (10 فبراير 2010)

*فكرة رائعة*

أنا خريجة جامعة دمشق
وسعيدة جدا بأنك من خريجي نفس الجامعة أيضاً


أتمنى للجميع كل التوفيق


----------



## محموداسد (10 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة انا بفضل اللة خريج معهد المساحة بالهرم وهذا من فضل اللة علي


----------



## najah_100 (10 فبراير 2010)

اختكم من الجزائر سنة خامسة هندسة كميائية و بالتحديد من تلمسان التي ستكون عاصمة الثقافة الاسلامية لعام 2011
تتمنى ان تجتمع كل جامعات العرب عندنا في هدا العم فنحن اقوى واحسن باجتماعنا و تعاوننا و هدا المنتدى من وسائل دلك 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## جيولوجيه (10 فبراير 2010)

انا طالبة في جامعة اردنية قسم الجيولوجيا
:84::84::84::84::84::84::84:


----------



## descovery_2000 (10 فبراير 2010)

العراق/ جامعة الموصل(1980) هندسة مدني


----------



## الاورفلي (10 فبراير 2010)

عاشتايدك على هذا التصويت الراقي


----------



## فراس الكبيسي (11 فبراير 2010)

فراس الكبيسي/ مهندس انشاءات استشاري
بكالوريوس /العراق - بغداد
دبلوم عالي /العراق- الجامعة التكنلوجية
ماجستير/ العراق- الجامعة التكنلوجية


----------



## ahmed shawky (11 فبراير 2010)

انا لسه طالب 3 هندسه بورسعيد جامعه مصريه


----------



## علي احمد محمد (11 فبراير 2010)

ohhhhhhhh mashallah


----------



## علي احمد محمد (11 فبراير 2010)

university of technology /baghdad


----------



## boussabeur (11 فبراير 2010)

تحية للجميع
فى البدأ اعتذر عن قساوة حكمى نظرا لواقع حال الجامعيين فى العالم العربى وانى اعتقد ان جل الجامعات العربية متقاربة حليا فى انماط التكوين والكفاءات فهى مسيسة اكثر منها معرفية التوجه والنتيجة الوضع التقنى والمعرفى فى وطننا العربى وانعكاسه على التنمية والواقع المعاش فالأنتاج العلمى لاسرائيل ب6ملايين مواطن يفوق كل انتاج العرب التكنولوجى والمعرفى ...وبطبيعة الحال ألأنتاج العلمى من البحوث اكل عليها الدهر وشرب وما هى الا مخابر للسياسة اللعينة ومعذرة لزملائى....


----------



## م/ أحمد محمد سعيد (11 فبراير 2010)

أصدقائى المهندسين أنا م / مصرى خريج 2007 ميكانيكا قوى من أحد الجامعات المصرية أنا اتخرجت ولكن للأسف بعد الجيش أنا حاسس إنى ناسى كل شئ درسته أرجو من اى حد يساعدنى فى التكييف والتبريد وجزاكم الله عنى خير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 فبراير 2010)

م/ أحمد محمد سعيد قال:


> أصدقائى المهندسين أنا م / مصرى خريج 2007 ميكانيكا قوى من أحد الجامعات المصرية أنا اتخرجت ولكن للأسف بعد الجيش أنا حاسس إنى ناسى كل شئ درسته أرجو من اى حد يساعدنى فى التكييف والتبريد وجزاكم الله عنى خير


 السلام عليكم
هناك موقع متخصص في مجال هندسة التبريد والتكييف في الملتقى وهو من انشط الاقسام في الملتقى ويوجد الكثير من المشاركات والمواضيع التي تشرح طلبك وان شاء الله وستسفيد منه كثير من خلال متابعتي ما ينشر على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f39.html


----------



## الكنزي المهاجر (12 فبراير 2010)

اعتذر علي المشاركة فالجامعات السودانية لا تقل اهمية عن بقية الجامعات الاخري وان لم تكن احسن
نتمني انكم تضعو دولة السودان حتي نتمكن من التصويت لاننا لا يمكن ان نصوت علي الخيار رقم 10 .
وشكرا


الكنزي المهاجر...........


----------



## genie2 (12 فبراير 2010)

فكرة جميلة تستحق التنويه
ربما تكون المدرج الاول لتحقيق بعض التفاهم و التقارب لدى مهندسي المنتدى


----------



## طاهر ملحم (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكوور يابش مهندس والله فكره رائعة


----------



## طاهر ملحم (13 فبراير 2010)

انا خريج جامعة الموصل \ العراق 1994


----------



## ابوراكان عليان (13 فبراير 2010)

مبادرة طيبة،انا خريج جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية (كلية الهندسة التكنولوجية،هندسة ميكانيك)


----------



## Eng.hh (13 فبراير 2010)

اتوقع افضل الجامعات في الوطن العربي خصوصا في مجال الهندسة هي الجامعات المصرية 
ان شاء الله بكمل ماجستير فيها بعد التخرج لسا


----------



## Eng.hh (13 فبراير 2010)

لو سمحتم 000 بدي خدمة مع انه مكانها ليس هنا 
بدي تقارير مقاومة المواد جاهزة ضروري لو سمحتم


----------



## koukou.karou (13 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم وبارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## ع محيي الدين (13 فبراير 2010)

تخرجت في جامعة بغداد / كلية الهندسة ... افتخر بجامعتي وكليتي.


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (14 فبراير 2010)

يعني هل الاحصاء خاص بمهندسي قسم المدني فقط ولا كل الاقسام


----------



## محمد باشا صلاح (15 فبراير 2010)

بالنسبة لي أنا خريج الجامعات المصرية( كلية الهندسة الالكترونية بمنوف - الكترونيات صناعية - 1988) و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## shawkat khatib (15 فبراير 2010)

اتنمنى ان يكون الحوار علمياً يخدم التطور العلمي ودعونا من الإنجراف في الحوارات والمواضيع التي تبعدنا عن الحوار مع الشعوب . دعونا نعترف ببعضنا من خلال الإنفتاح العلمي , دعونا من المخاطبة حتى بأسمائنا لا بل بلأخوة. هذا رأيي . قال فولتير قد أختلف معك في الرأي ولكن على استعداد أن أدفع حياتي في الدفاع عن رأيك.
وقال جمال عبد الناصر إن حرية الكلمة هي المقدة الأولى للديمقراطية. وشكراً لجميع اسرة الملتقى


----------



## مركز الشهباء (15 فبراير 2010)

جامعة حلب 1996


----------



## ezy_sh (15 فبراير 2010)

اولا انا عاتب عليكم بجد لانكم ماحطيتو الحامعات اليمنية والكل يعرفها وتعتبر من الجامعات الرئدة في الوطن العربي 
ولهذا انا اشوف اني ماصوت


----------



## بن دحمان (15 فبراير 2010)

أنا خريج كلية الهندسة جامعة عدن هندسة مدنية ---------- اليمن


----------



## اديسون العرب (15 فبراير 2010)

انا خريج جامعات سودانيه ولم اجد خياري بين الجامعات العربيه فحقيقة احرجت هل اشارك ام لا رغما انكم تقريبا شملتم كل الجامعات العربيه علما ان الجامعات السودانيه خرجت مهندسين اسهمو بشكل فاعل ومؤثر فيما الت اليه منطقة الخليج بشكلها الحالي ولازالو يبذلون ما بوسعهم لخدمة تلك البلاد


----------



## غلاغل (16 فبراير 2010)

الله يوفقكم جميعا


----------



## احمد العسافي (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع الجميل

انا مازلت طالب في كلية الرافدين الجامعه
قسم هندسة الاتصالات الحاسبات 

احدى الجامعات العراقيه


----------



## egysea (16 فبراير 2010)

الجامعات المصرية


----------



## عبير8 (16 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ........... هاي الفكره كتيرررررر حلوه , وبالنسبه إلي انا إن شاء الله كمان فصل رح اتخرج من جامعة مؤته / الأردن _ هندسة اتصلات


----------



## سمارين (16 فبراير 2010)

تحيه خالصه للأستاذ رزق وجميع الأساتذه المتواجدون والف شكر على كل ما تقمونه من ثروه علميه وهندسيه
انا مهندسه خريجة جامعة بابل أحدى الجامعات العراقيه


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (17 فبراير 2010)

خريج جامعة البعث عام 2009 (مدني عام)


----------



## وائل الضمور (17 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم انا خريج جمهورية اوكرانبا - الاتحاد السوفياتي سابقا


----------



## فراس الكبيسي (17 فبراير 2010)

هل الدراسات العليا مشمولة؟


----------



## طرزان24 (17 فبراير 2010)

*طرزان24*

وانا ايضا خريج جامعة حلب عام 1998 - قسم الهندسة المدنية - مهندس انشائي:63:


----------



## عاليا علي (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## محمد الفاخوري (17 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تحيه الى اعضاء المنتدى 
انا ادرس في جامعة بوليتكنك فلسطين


----------



## ( simsim.(APMI (17 فبراير 2010)

أنا مهندس طبي 
خريج جامعة الجزيرة


----------



## افيان (18 فبراير 2010)

للاسف انا لست مهندس ولكن طبيعة عملي في مجال هندسي واحب المشاركة والمعرفة
وفقكم الله


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (18 فبراير 2010)

انا المهندس سيف عبدربه الغناى خريج اكاديمية الهندسة البحرية العليا كارل ليبكنخت بامانيا الشرقية سابقا وخريج كلية العلوم التطبيقية البحرية بكلية الجيش الاحمر بالاتحاد السوفياتى جمهورية اذربيجان مدينة باكو


----------



## طالبة هندسة أغذية (19 فبراير 2010)

مرحبا أنا طالبة بكلية الهندسة التقنية جامعة حلب
واختصاصي هو تقانات الهنسة الغذائية 
هو اختصاص جديد بس كتير مفيد


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (19 فبراير 2010)

تم التصويت
خريج كلية الهندسة
جامعة البصرة


----------



## حماد رمرم (19 فبراير 2010)

ليه الجامعات السودانية خارج الخيارات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## lqadi (19 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
طالبه بجامعه بيرزيت 
فلسطين


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (19 فبراير 2010)

جامعة المنصورة - مصر


----------



## مهندس سيد لطفى (19 فبراير 2010)

*خريج كلية الهندسة - جامعة الازهر بالقاهره
قسم الهندسة المعمارية 2007*​


----------



## خالد القدسي (19 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ياشباب ممكن تعليم استاد برو فيديو عربي


----------



## خالد القدسي (19 فبراير 2010)

وين الجامعات اليمنية ايش اليمنيين مو ناس


----------



## abu Habib (19 فبراير 2010)

*سوداني*

لماذا لم تضيف يا فهيم الجامعات السودانية علماً بان اول جامعة سودانية انشثت سنة1902 أي قبل كل الجامعات العربية عدا المصرية والسورية والمغرب العربي :73:


----------



## مراد ج (19 فبراير 2010)

احلى تحية أستاذ رزق 
انا تخرج جامعة دمشق
فكرة حلوة مشكور


----------



## كمال كريم مصطفى (19 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أستاذنا العزيز رزق اتمنى ان تكون بصحة جيدة , لم اراك تشارك في المنتدى منذ فترة 
سلامي الى كافة الاخوة المشرفين والاعضاء 

أنا خريج جامعة صلاح الدين - عراق


----------



## Ahmed Elmalky (19 فبراير 2010)

احمد عبد الحميد المالكي /طالب بكلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة /الهندسة المدنية /قسم انشائات


----------



## احمد فانتو (19 فبراير 2010)

انى سعيد انى اتعرفت عليكم جميعا


----------



## صلاح شحود (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لكم على المواضيع الجميلة 

ان خريج جامعة حلب العريقة (2000)
وشكرا للجميع 
وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## eslam swylam (20 فبراير 2010)

*م/إسلام سويلم*

:15:_انا طالب في هندسة منوف الالكترونية_


----------



## silverfox (20 فبراير 2010)

فكرة حلوة شكرا لك على هذا الاستطلاع
انا خريج جامعة حلب قسم الإدارة الإنشائية عام 1995


----------



## نورا المهندسة (20 فبراير 2010)

فكرة حلوة وبارك الله فيكم انا خريجة جامعة بغداد -قسم الهندسة المدنية


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (20 فبراير 2010)

انا خريج جامعة الجبل الغربي كلية الهندسة جادو قسم الهندسة المدنية شعبة الانشاءات (ليبيا)


----------



## رائد عزوز (20 فبراير 2010)

انا تخرجت بعام ال 85 من جامعة دمشق - كلية الهندسة المدنية
واول سنتين امضيتهم بحلب
م / رائد عبد المنعم عزوز


----------



## ميتركس العراق (21 فبراير 2010)

فكرة جميلة بالتوفيق


----------



## msa79msa79 (21 فبراير 2010)

جامعة المنيا - مصر


----------



## gecony1 (21 فبراير 2010)

اين الجامعات السودانية


----------



## elle_said (21 فبراير 2010)

_ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته _
_ شكراً أخي على هذه الفكرة الرائعة_


----------



## elle_said (21 فبراير 2010)

انا خريجة جامعة التحدي _ سرت ليبيا


----------



## ENGSAYEDAZAM (21 فبراير 2010)

انا خريج جامعه القاهره كليه الهندسه قسم الهندسه المدنيه


----------



## szm (21 فبراير 2010)

mrc


----------



## المهندس كاروان (21 فبراير 2010)

انا المهندس مستقبلا كاروان فتاح 
اخر سنة لي في جامعة كركوك 
هندسة وقود والطاقة


----------



## لمهندسةالميكانيكية (21 فبراير 2010)

انا سنة اخيرة الجامعة العراقية الجامعة التكنلوجية قسم هندسة المكائن والمعدات


----------



## محمد122417326 (22 فبراير 2010)

تحياتى لك اخى 
انا من السودان 
خريج كليه الشيخ عبدالله البدرى التقنيه2006
اول كليه تعمل على نظام التعليم التقنى بالسودان (بمعنى الاعتماد الكلى على العملى 70% والنظرى30%على قدر الحاجه لممارسه المهنه)


----------



## عبدالله بن عبدالله (22 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فكره جيده من المهندس رزق انا خريج (جامعة الاسكندريه -مصر) و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالله العمامى (22 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيكم أستاذنا م رزق
أنا خريج جامعة قاريونس ـ ليبيا - بنغازى ـ قسم الهندسة المدنية*​


----------



## العبادي_079 (22 فبراير 2010)

*الجامعات الاردنية*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
تحيه طيبه الى جميع الاعضاء ,,

الجامعات الاردنية - جامعة العلوم التطبيقية - هندسة الاتصالات والكترونيات​


----------



## عبدالرحمن العمري (22 فبراير 2010)

لماذا لاتذكر اسم الجامعات اليمنيه


----------



## عبدالرحمن العمري (22 فبراير 2010)

جامعة تعز اليمن


----------



## عبدالرحمن العمري (22 فبراير 2010)

المعهد التقني الصناعي قسم الكهرباء تمديدات


----------



## engmmn (22 فبراير 2010)

أستطلاع طيب وأتمنى أن يكون مفيدا. بالمناسبة أنا خريج الجامعة التكنولوجية/بغداد/العراق. قسم هندسة السيطرة والنظم. وأود أن أسأل إدارة الملتقى الموقرة أني لم أجد قسمي بين خيارات الأقسام الهندسية عند تسجيلي. ولكم الشكر.


----------



## adnsalem (22 فبراير 2010)

انا مهندس مدني خريج جامعة حلب دورة 1996 - قسم الهندسة الانشائية
عدنان السالم
*****************

اتمنى ان تصل الى كل الزملاء بدورتي 
وشكرررررررررررا أخ رزق

يمنع وضع عناوين البريد الالكتروني في المشاركة

المشرف


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (22 فبراير 2010)

adnsalem قال:


> انا مهندس مدني خريج جامعة حلب دورة 1996 - قسم الهندسة الانشائية
> عدنان السالم
> 
> اتمنى ان تصل الى كل الزملاء بدورتي
> وشكرررررررررررا أخ رزق


 
حياك ابن السالم أخبارك سمعنا إنو صرت بالجيش شقد صرلك خيو 
كيمو


----------



## حسن الأديب (23 فبراير 2010)

حسن الأديب 
خريج جامعة حلب
اختصاص ميكانيك سيارات


----------



## عبدالحميد الشحي (24 فبراير 2010)

جامعة عجماااان


----------



## عمر ابوحمر (24 فبراير 2010)

ليست العبرة بالمكان الذي تخرجت منه - و ان كنت لا انكر تاثيره المباشر - الا ان العبرة بالتحصيل و القدرة على استيعابك الجديد في الفرع الذي تخصصت فيه.
و تقبل جزيل الشكر


----------



## نور الحبيب (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير - انا خريجة جامعة عين شمس المصرية - دفعة 91


----------



## روان عبدالله رضوان (24 فبراير 2010)

تحية خالصة من القلب للجميييييييييييييييييع

انالسا ماتخرجت بس ان شاءالله رح أكون خريجة جامعة مؤتة_الاردن


----------



## مصعب محمد منور (24 فبراير 2010)

انا المهندس مصعب محمد منور خريج جامعة البحر الاحمر بمدينة بورتسودان شرق جمهورية السودان


----------



## eng_mu1982 (25 فبراير 2010)

شي جميل ان يتعرف الاعضاء ببعضهم وان يتم تبادل المعلومات اللي ممكن تختلف بين جامعه واخرى
بالنسبه الي اني خريج الجامعة التكنولوجيا-بغداد


----------



## ayih (25 فبراير 2010)

يا هلا والله


----------



## wd abdo (25 فبراير 2010)

خريج جامعة السودان كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية
الاسم علي عبدالوهاب


----------



## houras (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً
موضوع طيب

هندسه مدنية-جامعة حلون- مصر
تم التصويت


----------



## المهندسه هندسه11 (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير والله فكره حلوه المهندسه موده خريجه جامعه السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا قسم الهندسه المدنيه


----------



## bluei (25 فبراير 2010)

انا احتج ليش مش حاطط جامعات فلسطين


----------



## bluei (25 فبراير 2010)

وين ما رحنا مستثنيين


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

الله يرحم والديك ويرحمك ويدخلك جنتة


----------



## bluei (25 فبراير 2010)

ممكن اعرف مين بيحذف المشاركات 
شو هادا


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (25 فبراير 2010)

*ملاحظة*

لدي ملاحظة صغيرة اود ان اطرحها عليكم....لماذا لا اري الجا معات الاخري مثل الجامعات السودانية


----------



## jele-elc (25 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل وماشالله على ام الدنيا


----------



## hassan khalefa (25 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم انا لسه بأدرس في كلية الندسة- جامعة الزقازيق -الهندسة المدنية


----------



## انا فلسطينى وافتخر (25 فبراير 2010)

انا المهندس \ مجدى محمود سعيد هنية خريج المعهد العالى للطيران المدنى \ ليبيا سنة 2003-2004 وشكرا جزيلا على مجهوداتكم الرائعة


----------



## ميادة (26 فبراير 2010)

انا خريجة جامعه حلوان دفعة 2009 بس ميكانيكا عجبني الموضوع وياريت يكون كمان للاقسام التانيه مش بس مدني


----------



## a.b (26 فبراير 2010)

خريج جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا بمرتبة الشرف 
قسم هندسة مدنية - تخصص تشييد​للمعلومية جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا تدرس الهندسة منذ الاستعمار الانجليزي وكانت باسم المعهد الفني


----------



## Ahmed Geneid (26 فبراير 2010)

احمد جنيد - خريج الجامعات المصرية - كلية الهندسة جامعة طنطا - قسم الهندسة المدنية


----------



## bash samia (26 فبراير 2010)

انا خريجة جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا 
قسم هندسة العماره -تخصص مبانى


----------



## المهندسة شجن (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
انا م. شجن العوران (هندسة مدنية عام) خريجة جامعة مؤتة /الاردن


----------



## لابتووووب (26 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
اشكرك حق الشكر يا استاذ رزق
وأتمنى التوفيق لجميع من في المنتدى التوفيق وأرجو اناكون من المشاركين الجيدين واتوفق في بذل جهدي لتقديم المفيد في منتداكم العامر
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان
أخوكم م.أكرم ...... السودان
خريج جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا
هندسة كهرباء (تحكم)


----------



## ragabzaki (26 فبراير 2010)

انا لست من خريج احدى الجامعات ولاكن خريج احد المعاهد فوق المتوسطة ولاكنى محب للهندسة وخاصة الهندسة الكهربية والالكترونية وان كان ليحق لى الاشتراك فى ملتقى المهندسين فارجو المعزرة ولاكنى كنت اريد الستفادة من علم وخبرة الاخوة المهندسين وانه لشرف لى ان انتمى الى تلك النخبة من المهندسين العرب وشكرا


----------



## أحلى غمازة (26 فبراير 2010)

احلى غمازة خريجة جامعة بغداد/ هندسة مدنية


----------



## khaledlessy1967 (26 فبراير 2010)

فكره محترمه تستهال التقدير 
خالد الليثى - هندسه القاهره - 1994


----------



## فيليب اكرم (26 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيكم أستاذنا م رزق
أنا خريج جامعة بغداد ـ قسم الهندسة المدنية*​


----------



## ahmad al hariri (27 فبراير 2010)

تحياتي اخي العزيز
انا خريج جامعة الموصل/هندسة البناء و الانشأء


----------



## الطوربيد (28 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا عبدالهادي عبدالرزاق
لم اتخرج بعد ولكن ادرس في جامعة البحر الاسود في تركيا . ترابزون 
ويعطيكم العافيه


----------



## عدي النعيمي* (28 فبراير 2010)

فكرة جيدة ولكن المشاركة يجب ان تكون من جميع المشاركين


----------



## asdfx (1 مارس 2010)

هندسة مدنية جامعة صنعاء 2006


----------



## sakrelbawady (1 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أنا من طلاب كلية الهندسة جامعة طنطا قسم مدني
وأختي من طلاب كلية الهندسة جامعة بنها بشبرا قسم مساحة


----------



## waeldar (1 مارس 2010)

أنا المهندس وائل دركزنلي - كلية الهندسة المدنية - جامعة حلب - سوريا
وحالياً أدرس ماجستير في إدارة المشاريع كلية روبرت كينيدي - سويسرا - جامعة ويلز - بريطانيا


----------



## احبك ربى صدق (1 مارس 2010)

سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبر كا ته
انا خريج جا معه القا هره قسم مكانيكا تقدير جيد وكنت اعد الى الماجستر بس انا خريج1982/83


----------



## كريم محمود (1 مارس 2010)

جامعة الاسكندرية


----------



## محمد محمد محى (1 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا

انا خريج هندسة الاسكندرية


----------



## hasantawalbeh (1 مارس 2010)

انا طالب في جامعة البلقاء اتمنى لها ان تتطور قليلا


----------



## hasantawalbeh (1 مارس 2010)

اتمنى من جميع مهندسو الميكانيك ان يساعدوني في تعلم بعض المهارات الهندسية جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ouday alnaqeeb (1 مارس 2010)

التطور العلمي في جميع الجامعات تصب في بودقة واحدة هي طريق المستقبل للعالم اجمع


----------



## ouday alnaqeeb (1 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم * أقراء وربك اللاكرم* الذي علم بالقلم*علم الانسان مالم يعلم* صدق الله العظيم
هذا هو ديننا وهذا هو نورنا الى الطريق الذي هدنا اليه ربنا والذي ارسله بهادينا رسولنا الاكرم محمد صلى الله علية وسلم 
فرفعنا واعز الاسلام به .


----------



## Aymankh76 (2 مارس 2010)

مرحبا لكم جميعا واشكر لكم جهودكم المميزه في هذا المنتدى الهندسي الرائع
لكن هل تلاحظون غياب الجامعات الفلسطينية من الأستطلاع مع أنها من أقوى الجامعات العربية ؟؟؟
ما السبب يا ادارة المنتدى او لمحمل الموضوع
مع الأحترام


----------



## hardyheart (2 مارس 2010)

خريجة جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا 
قسم الهندسة المدنية
تخصص هندسة التشييد


----------



## ضياء العماري (2 مارس 2010)

اني خريج جامعة البصرة كلية الهندسة


----------



## لؤلؤة الفيوم (2 مارس 2010)

أريد طريقة عمل صابون سائل متوسط التكلفة


----------



## ولد خميس مشيط (2 مارس 2010)

ماشاء الله على المهندسين المصريين 
انا ادرس في جامعة الباحة في المملكة العربية السعودية


----------



## troy2010 (2 مارس 2010)

الله ينور على هذةالخطوات واتمنى ان تفيدنا باستمرار

م / على احمد عبدالله
ميكانيكا قوى جامعه بنها


----------



## م/احمد عبد الحميد (3 مارس 2010)

بأذن الله هتخرج من جامعه اسيوط - مصر
حاليا الفرقه الثالثه -ميكانيكا قوى


----------



## محمد العرندس (3 مارس 2010)

ليه ما حطيتو الجامعات السودانية بالاستطلاع 

بالمناسبة السودان سكانيا 40 مليون و به ما يزيد 20 جامعة و رايت بأم عيني عشرات الطلاب من الدول العربية و الافريقية يدرسون هناك


----------



## محمد اسامة السعيد (3 مارس 2010)

أنا طالب هندسة في جامعة البعث كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية والكهربائية سنة خامسة


----------



## Aymankh76 (3 مارس 2010)

Palestinian Universities ???? Why not listed Mr. Rezeq


----------



## صويلح محمد (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا طبعا خريج اليمن قاعد ادور اليمن من دول الخليج ما لقيتها قلت احط بقيه الجامعات :77:


----------



## أبـ حـ رث ــا ـــو (4 مارس 2010)

*ام القرى*

انا بتخرج من جامعة ام القرىالسنه الجايه انشاء الله :14:.......
ادعوا لي معكم ......
والله اني اعد الدقايق والثواني:32: على التخرج......


----------



## fantom (5 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مهندس اسامه السامرائي خريج من جامعة العلوم التطبيقية بالاردن عمان سنة 2007
كلية الهندسة الهندسة المدنية 
شكرا للمواضيع والاقتراحات المتجددة


----------



## alden (5 مارس 2010)

alden 
far eastern uneversity
manila philippens


----------



## alden (5 مارس 2010)

الدن خريج عمارة من الفلبين


----------



## الليث خالد (5 مارس 2010)

انا لحد الان طالب في قسم المساحة
واسمحوا لي بالتصويت

اتمنى لك التوفيق في عمل هذه الاحصائية
تحية طيبة


----------



## ايمن خليفة الليثي (5 مارس 2010)

م ايمن الليثي - ميكانيك الجامعة الاردنية


----------



## thebrave_amor (5 مارس 2010)

جامعة الاسكندرية - مصر


----------



## TURKY2010 (5 مارس 2010)

أخوي رزق الله يعطيك العافية وإلى الأمام


----------



## engineer1986 (6 مارس 2010)

يا شعب اريد حد يساعدني في مشروعي في الماتلاب
Mask Based Operators for Image Edge Detection


----------



## ديار الحب (6 مارس 2010)

يسلموا على الطرح


----------



## eng_fm (6 مارس 2010)

طالبة في كلية الهندسة - جامعة المنصورة - مصر
الفرقة الثانية
قسم الإلكترونيات والإتصالات


----------



## aymanbasal (6 مارس 2010)

هندسه مدنيه جامعه الفاتح طرابلس ليبيا


----------



## الحوتى بنغازى (7 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيكم أنا خريج جامعه ليبيه_جامعة قاريونس


----------



## ELKINGALLA (7 مارس 2010)

انا المهندس علاء خريج الكليه الفنيه العسكريه المصريه احدي الكليات العسكريه مثل الحربيه والبحريه والدفاع الجوي والفنيه العسكريه لمن لا يعرف الكليه خمس سنوات ونفس المناهج الهندسيه بجامعات الهندسه ويضاف عليها مواد دراسيه عسكريه و خريج الفنيه العسكريه يعين ضابط بالقوات المسلحه المصريه برتبه ملازم اول وله اشتراك في نقابه المهندسين هذا للعلم وشكرا


----------



## سارة العزاوي (7 مارس 2010)

انا خريجة الجامعة المستنصرية بغداد


----------



## عمر الفاروق (7 مارس 2010)

مهندس معماري / محمد السيد الطبلاوي .....خريج دفعة 1999- قسم الهندسة المعمارية - كلية هندسة المنوفية


----------



## كمال فضل (7 مارس 2010)

*جامعة الخرطوم بالسودان من اعرق الجامعات العربية اليس للسودان مكان بين الدول العربية السودان قلب افريقيا النابض*


----------



## eng_rehab (7 مارس 2010)

هندسة بورسعيد مدني 2003


----------



## الذ20يب (7 مارس 2010)

فكرة حلوة حتى تزيد التعارف بين الاعضاء 
انا طالب جامعة حائل المملكة العربية السعودية


----------



## البوليتكنك (7 مارس 2010)

انا خريج جامعة بوليتكنك فلسطين 
كلية الهندسة والتكنولوجيا
هندسة مدنية -تخصص هندسة المباني
فلسطين


----------



## مشرع مهندس (7 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا اعتبروني اخوكم الصغير
احمد يونس 
انا في كلية هندسة المعهد التكنولوجي العالي بالعاشر من رمضان في مصر 
بس انا قسم كهرباء في سنه 2
وبجد جزاك الله خيرا علي هذه الفكره الطيبه


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (7 مارس 2010)

المهندس : احمد محمود التعلب
هندسة العاشر 
مصر 
قسم الهندسة المدنية


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (8 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عادل الامير (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## عادل الامير (8 مارس 2010)

من معى


----------



## وسام حسن حمدى (8 مارس 2010)

اساسا الجامعات المصرية جامعات تخرج عباقرة اثال حجى


----------



## kamel almasri (9 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي رزق هذه فكرة ذكية ورائعة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## firsan.eng (9 مارس 2010)

ماهي انواع الخرسانة


----------



## hazim56 (9 مارس 2010)

تحية حب واخلاص للأخ رزق حجاوي وجميع المشاركين
أنا خريج جامعة بغداد


----------



## follafolla (10 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اما عني فانا خريجة جامعة08 ماي 1945 مدينة قالمة بالجزائر هندسة مدنية تخصص بناءات صناعية ومدنية


----------



## jentelman (10 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اما بعد: انا اسمي علي الشريف اسال التوفيق لي ولكم وصراحه انا دخلت هذا الملتقى على اساس اني استشيركم واخذ نصائحكم واستفيد منكم بحكم اني مازلت طالب باخر سنه بالثانويه وارغب بصدق ان اكون مهندس طيران قولوا امين فارجوا من الله ثم من لديهالمعرفه في كيفية ان اصبح مهندس طيران سعودي وشكرا للجميع ....


----------



## eng.hibalwan (10 مارس 2010)

انا احدى خريجات الجامعة العراقية - التكنلوجية


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (11 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م. رزق وجميع الإخوة المشاركين بصراحه الموضوع جميل وجديد 
أما أنا خريج (الجامعات المصرية / جامعة المنصورة/ كليه الهندسه/ قسم الهندسه المدنيه/ 2000).
أعمل منذ التخرج بالإمارات العربيه وجدنا صعوبه في البدايه في اللغه والأنظمه الحديثه تنفيذ الأبراج العاليه ولكن بفضل الله تغلبنا عليها. وبصراحه أنا شخصيا لم أكن أعرف الفيدك وأشياء عديده مثل الكودات والمواصفات والمقاييس aci,bs, ولكن بالسعي وطلب العلم حصلناه و يجب أن لا نقف عند دراستنا في الجامعه لأن الهندسه سريعه التطور وتتطلب منا البحث المتواصل للحاق بركب التطور
دمتم في طاعه الله 

والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## طالبةهندسةكيمياوي (11 مارس 2010)

بعدني طالبه ماتخرجت

طالبه حاليا في احدى الجامعات العراقيه

شكرا علموووووضوع


----------



## ahmadba (11 مارس 2010)

من الصعب تقييم نسبة خريجي الجامعات هنا لعدة اسباب
عدم توفر النت عند الجميع و لعدة اسباب معروفة
انشغال الكثير ممن يملكون امكانية الدخول للنت بمواضيع اخرى 
فقد لا يدرون عن هذا المنتدى
على كل فكرة حلوة 
وانا صوتت


----------



## نجمة المساء (11 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
موضوع جميل وفريد 
انا خريجةالجامعات السورية(جامعة البعث-قسم الهندسة الكيميائية)
مشكورمهندس رزق عالاقتراح المميز الرائع


----------



## السلام الهادئ (12 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم والرحمة 
اما أنا فمازلت أدرس في الجامعة الاسلامية بغزة - فلسطين 
في السنة الثالثة 
مع التحية


----------



## يحي القاضي (12 مارس 2010)

أشكر الجميع على المشاركة في الموضوع ...
أما أنا فخريج الجامعة اليمنية تخصص هندسة شبكات إتصالات ...

أسأل الله لنا ولكم التوفيق والنجاح ...​


----------



## إنسانه (12 مارس 2010)

جامعة السلطان قابوس 

سلطنة عمان:15:​


----------



## حويمد الحربي (13 مارس 2010)

انا المهندس / حويمد الحربي 
خريج جامعة المك فهد للبترول والمعادن / السعودية / عام 1977م
هندسة مدنية تطبيقية


----------



## mzhalabi (13 مارس 2010)

د. مازن الحلبي
خريج كلية الهندسة المدنية - جامعة دمشق - 1985
دكتوراه في الهندسة الانشائية - الاتحاد السوفييتي "سابقاً" - 1991

شكراً لصاحب الموضوع لإتاحة المجال للأعضاء للتعرف على بعضهم.


----------



## عباس كهرباء (14 مارس 2010)

انشاء الله بالتعارف الجاد والتواصل الدائم نستطيع خدمة مجتمعاتنا
المهندس عباس جبار
خريج جامعة تكريت
قسم الهندسة الكهربائية/عام


----------



## أحلام بريئة (14 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك استاذ رزق
أنا خريجة جامعة حلب - سوريا
هندسة مدنية


----------



## ابراهيم الانصارى (14 مارس 2010)

شكراااا لك على اقتراحك المتميز فانا اشرف بالانتماء الى جامعة القاهرة 
هندسة الكترونيات


----------



## م ناصر خالد (15 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الاستطلاع الجميل وشكرا
مصر ام الدنيا
دكتور مهندس ناصر خالد
مدرس هندسة الاساسات
عضو المنتدى


----------



## chinese (15 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم..ومشكورين على الفكرة 
محمد تاج السر خريج الجامعة الاسلامية - السودان
بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية
وان شاء الله يدوم التواصل


----------



## pump-love (15 مارس 2010)

_انا باقي طالب بجامعه الملك سعود _
_بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه بالعاصمه الرياض_
_ قسم الهندسه الطبيه _
_وعلي وجه تخرج انشالله_


----------



## فوزي محمود علي (15 مارس 2010)

*الهندسة مصرية




*


----------



## namnam (15 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
خريج جامعه التكنلوجيه قسم كهرباء بغداد


----------



## Eng.Remas (15 مارس 2010)

فكره حلوه وجديده,انا لسا على مقاعد الدراسه(الاردن_هندسه مدنيه عام):34:


----------



## kon (16 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا المهندس خالد عوده 
خريج الجامعة الاردنية 
هندسة كهرباء- هندسة الكمبيوتر 2003
وتعد الجامعة الاردنية من افضل الجامعات العربية ومعترف بها عالمياُ


----------



## هالة74 (16 مارس 2010)

اشكرك علي الموضوع انا هاله خريجة جامعة قاريونس بنغازي ليبيا


----------



## zizo7up (16 مارس 2010)




----------



## mohamed_tornado (16 مارس 2010)

عاشت ايديك استاذنا العزيز


----------



## غسان الفهد (16 مارس 2010)

السلم عليكم استاذ رزق طبعا اشكرك على لانبار هذا الاستطلاع الجميل .اني خريج هندسة مدنية جامعةالانبار ولكن حسب علمك نحن بسبب ظروف الاحتلال فكانت الدراسة التي درسناها غير كاملة ومحدودة للظروف الامنية الصعبة واسأل الله ان يوفقنا في اكمال الدراسات العليا


----------



## yousseformatique (16 مارس 2010)

رائع جدا ـ أن يفتخر هؤلاء الشباب بجامعاتنا العربية......
فأنا خريج **** الجامعة الجزائرية ****


----------



## fantom2006 (16 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخى ومزيد من التوفيق 
المصرين اهم اهم


----------



## ريـــانو (17 مارس 2010)

انا خريج جامعة فلسطين التقنية - خضوري 

طولكرم- فلسطين 

بس للأسف مش موجودة في القائمة الي ذكرتوها 

شكرا الك عالموضوع الحلو


----------



## محمد ابوالدرداء (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اريد ان اعرف طريقه حقن مواسير التكييف وكيفيه معالجتها


----------



## محمد ابوالدرداء (17 مارس 2010)

انا فى موقع وفي اول مشروع ليا واريد منكم الافاده الكامله بخصوص التكييف المركزى وكيفيه معالجه المشاكل التى وار ان تحدث فى الاختبار


----------



## ahmeddesouky2004 (17 مارس 2010)

انا خريج هندسة القاهرة-مدني-1994


----------



## وجيده حسن (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا خريجة كلية الخرطوم التقنية الخرطوم السودان 
هندسة معمار


----------



## tariqelkhedir (17 مارس 2010)

أين يا باشا الجامعات السودانية ......................................!


----------



## مهندسو البورت (17 مارس 2010)

انا خريج هندسه بورتسودان جامعة البحر الاحمر 
بس شايف انو حتى الجامعات السودانيه مافى
عدم اعتراف؟
عدم احترام؟


----------



## ينبوع البراءه (18 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا طالب فى كليه هندسه مصريه هى كليه الهندسه جامعه طنطا
طالب اعدادى وناوى على قسم مدنى او كهربه
وارجو النصيحه


----------



## shoshsayed (18 مارس 2010)

من فضلك اريد معرفة فائدة هذا الاستطلاع


----------



## shoshsayed (18 مارس 2010)

من فضلك اريد معرفة كيفية تحميل بعض الكتب عن الهندسة الكهربية ****** من فضلك اريد الرد في اسرع وقت *********** وشكرا على مساعدتك


----------



## nm1996ahzm (18 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم وعلى جميع الاخوة الزملاء / أنا المهندس محمد حمزة العذاري /خريج جامعة الموصل في العراق 1990 تحياتي للجميع 0000000


----------



## sima (18 مارس 2010)

مرحبا


----------



## sima (18 مارس 2010)

مرحبا

خريجة العراق - جامعة بابل -كلية الهندسة المدنية2009


----------



## بحرينيه 5 (19 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا خريجة البحرين..وايضا درست بالأردن في بداية دراستي الهندسية
التعليم الهندسي ضعيف ويختلف عن الوسط العملي نهائيا..حيث لمسته عندما يتدرب الخريجون لدينا في العمل معلوماتهم ضعيفه جدا وخاصه اولادنا لا يحبون صقل انفسهم بالمعلومات التي تخص مجال تخصصهم

لذلك سوف ادرس الماستر بأذن الله في بريطانيا بداية السنه القادمه لما فيه من تتطور ثقافي كبير


----------



## alsalamy87 (19 مارس 2010)

المهندس علي
مرحله رابعه
هيئة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي
الكليه التقنيه نجف
قسم هندسة الاتصالات


----------



## م انس الشباطات (19 مارس 2010)

فكرة حلوة الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## Senior Manager (19 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية .. موضوع مميز


----------



## مجاهد عمر (19 مارس 2010)

انا مجاهد عمر خريج(جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنلوجيا -كلية الهندسة المدنية- قسم تشييد)
وتحية لكل الاعضاء


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (19 مارس 2010)

أنا خريج جامعة مصرية ـ جامعة طنطا ـ قسم الهندسة المدنية


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (19 مارس 2010)

المدرسم الوطنية للأشغال العمومية بالجزائر


----------



## الجوهرجي (20 مارس 2010)

شكرااا


----------



## اعجاز القرآن (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
أنا خريجة جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الأردنية-هندسة مدنية


----------



## eng.ha (20 مارس 2010)

فكرة جميلة للتعرف بأعضاء المنتدى


----------



## sumi _2010 (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## دريدالعباسي (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين.
اخ رزق بارك الله فيك على هذا الطرح ادعوا من الله ان يزيدك أجر لأنك تعارف الناس فيما بينهم.
 (اخوكم المهندس-دريد عبد القادر السامرائي-/خريج جامعة تكريت(العراق)القسم المدني (2009))


----------



## عماد داود (20 مارس 2010)

مشكوراخ رزق وانامن المتابعين لاكثرمشاركاتك واقدرلك واثمن مشاركاتك التي استفادمنها اكثرالزملاء واولهم الكاتب وانا اخي خريج الجامعةالتكنولوجية/قسم المكائن والمعدات /محافظةبغداد


----------



## inspector eng (21 مارس 2010)

مشكور على المجهودالرائع


----------



## mya1963 (21 مارس 2010)

محمد عياش - جامعة دمشق - هندسه ميكانيكيه - قوى - سوري من مدينه حمص(وافتخر ) العاديه - حي الانشاءات - كرماوي - خريج 1993م


----------



## mya1963 (21 مارس 2010)

محمد عياش - جامعة دمشق - هندسه ميكانيكيه - قوى - سوري من مدينه حمص(وافتخر ) العاديه - حي الانشاءات - كرماوي - خريج 1993م - مقيم واعمل بالرياض


----------



## نجوى كرم (21 مارس 2010)

انا طالبة فى جامعة الفاتح بليبيا قسم عمارة وافتخر


----------



## أســ الحرب ــير (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

رغم مشاركتي المتأخرة كثيرا إلا أنني أشكر الأخ حجاوي على مبادرة التعارف الجميلة التي أطلقها للتعارف ونتمنى مستقبلا أن نتشعب في الموضوع بحيث نناقش كثيرا مميزات وعيوب التعليم والخلوص لورقة تحدد وتوضح علة الدول العربية في مواكبة العالم الأول وأين الخطأ في السياسة التعليمية.

مهندس ميكانيكي - جامعة أم القرى - مكة المكرمة


----------



## فتحى فولى (21 مارس 2010)

اريد شرح مبسط عن gps


----------



## hana3000 (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا خريجه جامعه مصريه 
مهندسه كمبيوتر


----------



## لغـــز (22 مارس 2010)

خريج علوم حاسبات 

من الجامعة العراقية


----------



## عمر. (22 مارس 2010)

*سؤال عام*

السلام عليكم , انا مهندس ميكانيك اليات , متخرج منذ 2005 , اعمل حاليا في الامارات لكن ليس باختصاصي بشكل مباشر , اعمل في مجال قطع تبديل الاليات ومعدات الفحص , المشكلة الكبرى انه في مجال الاليات لا يطلبون مهندسين غالبا ,بل فنيين ذوي خبرة فقط بغض النظر عن المؤهلات العلمية, وهذا ما جعلني ابتعد عن شركات السيارات والمعدات لعدم وجود مكان لي , بصراحة يا اخوان اتعذب من هذا الموضوع ,لاني لم اعمل حتى الان كمهندس وازيد خبرتي واحسن مهنتي ,
فمن منكم لديه النصيحة مشكور سلفا 
ودمتم سالمين


----------



## عاشق القراءة (22 مارس 2010)

انا بقية الجامعات 

جامعة الاقصى غزة


----------



## سام الطائي (22 مارس 2010)

السلام على من أتبع الهدى :
 نشكر الاستاذ رزق صاحب الافكار المتميزة والممتازة 
أما أنا فمازلت طالبة في كلية الهندسة جامعة كركوك العراقية.


----------



## eng_razaqmalali (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم شكراللاستاذ رزق على هذه الفعاليات اخوكم من العراق خريج الجامعة الحرة الهولنديه _مدني 


-تحياتي للجميع مع مستقبل علمي باهر


----------



## ahmed kansouh (22 مارس 2010)

الصراحه دى فكره هيله واكويسه جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## messaoudi algéria (23 مارس 2010)

I'am from university of badji mokhtar annaba algéria 
thank you for you idea


----------



## اسماءمصطفى (23 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا خريجة جامعة المنوفية - مصر 2007


----------



## **Iraqi Engineer** (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اني خريجة الجامعة المستنصرية /
العراق
 قسم هندسة الحاسبات والبرمجيات


----------



## دايانا (24 مارس 2010)

أنا خريجة جامعة تشرين باللاذقية


----------



## حمزهههههه (24 مارس 2010)

مهندس محمد حمزه جامعه المنصوره مصر


----------



## ENG.ASSAIF (24 مارس 2010)

جامعة الملك سعود 

هندسة اتصالات والكترونيات


----------



## eng sondos (24 مارس 2010)

طالبه بجامعة المنصورة -مصر
قسم هندسه اتصالات والكترونيات


----------



## غريب الدار والوطني (25 مارس 2010)

ليش اليمن مش مذكورة ؟؟!!!


----------



## حيدر احمد نعمة (25 مارس 2010)

اني المهندس حيدر احمد نعمة خريج كلية الهندسة/الجامعة التكنلوجية/قسم هندسة القوى الميكانيكية/الاختصاص الدقيق/هندسة المضخات والتوربينات


----------



## صالح العفاسي (25 مارس 2010)

حياكم الله جميعاً


----------



## الزقورة السومرية (26 مارس 2010)

انا من الجامعة التكنلوجية / قسم الانتاج / بغداد


----------



## skippe (26 مارس 2010)

تسلم اخي للمتابعة الفعاله​


----------



## نسمةالليل (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## engelshaer2010 (27 مارس 2010)

أنا المهندس محمدزكريا الشاعر
خريج جامعة الزقازيق(مصر)


----------



## ابوبكر عثمان (27 مارس 2010)

ابوبكر عثمان خريج جامعة النصر التقنية 
السودان - قسم الهندسة المدنية


----------



## مهندس 2020 (27 مارس 2010)

اشكرك على هذة الفكرة الرائعة


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (27 مارس 2010)

انا تخرجت من جامعة في الاردن
اسمها البلقاء التطبيقية للهندسة التكنولوجية


----------



## the arrival eng (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
_انا طالب بالمعهد التكنولوجي العالي بالعاشر من رمضان -مصر_
_واتمني ان استزيد من معلوماتكم وخبراتكم في مجال الهندسه المدنيه_
_وشكرا_


----------



## uint (28 مارس 2010)

أنا خريج جامعة ليبية - جامعة قاريونس -كلية الهندسة -القسم الميكانيكي


----------



## كريم الهواري (28 مارس 2010)

جمهوريه مصر العربية - الاكاديميه الحديثه للهندسه والتكنولوجيا - قسم هندسه الانتاج وتكنولوجيا التصنيع
دفعه 2010


----------



## كريم الهواري (28 مارس 2010)

انما الامم الاخلاق ما بقيت فإن هم ذهت اخلاقهم ذهبوا


----------



## المهندسgvr (29 مارس 2010)

أسمي منصور 
وأنا متخرج من المعهد العالي للمهن الشاملة سبها /ليبا
قسم هندسة أنتاج


----------



## civileng5 (29 مارس 2010)

*تحية للأخ رزق حجاوي وجميع المشاركين
أنا خريج جامعة الزقازيق .. مصر*
أم الدنيـــــــــــــــــــا​


----------



## mohameed-mech2007 (29 مارس 2010)

العراق - الجامعة المستنصرية - كلية الهندسة - قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية
التخصص/ عام


----------



## abou hawraa (29 مارس 2010)

سلام عليكم....
مأجور أخي 
أنا أبو حوراء...خريج الجامعة اللبنانية.قسم هندسة الاتصالات...
وفقكم الله.


----------



## طارق السيد عبده (30 مارس 2010)

*مهندس مدني*

فعلا الموضوع ده موضوع متميز
ولازم كلنا نشارك فيه
اخوكم
محمد السيد
مهندس مدني
جامعه الزقازيق
2004


----------



## محمد الشوافي (30 مارس 2010)

محمد احمد الشوافي جامعة الملك فيصل - كلية العمارة والتخطيط -السعودية


----------



## ahmed egy (30 مارس 2010)

المهندس احمد محمد خريج هندسة شبرا الجامعات المصرية


----------



## صلاح العليمي (30 مارس 2010)

أنا م. صلاح العليمي خريج جامعة صنعاء - اليمن 
أدرس ماجستير الآن في جامعة ليفربول - بريطانيا


----------



## صلاح العليمي (30 مارس 2010)

أنا المهندس / صلاح عبده العليمي خريج جامعة صنعاء - اليمن
أحض الماجستير في جامعة ليفربول - بريطانيا ... وشكرا لصاحب الفكره


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (30 مارس 2010)

خريج قسم القوي الميكانيكيه جامعة الزقازيق - مصر


----------



## ساحرعيون البشر (30 مارس 2010)

انا لس طالب ثانوية


----------



## بلدية القرنه (30 مارس 2010)

موضوع مهم ويجب التركيز عليه


----------



## رفيقة الخير (31 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
أنا خريجة جامعة عدن ( كلية الهندسة - هندسة مدني )


----------



## keyhistory (31 مارس 2010)

محمد علي- مصر-جامعه الفيوم-قسم الهندسه المدنيه


----------



## mona elsisi (31 مارس 2010)

انا منى السيسى طالبة الهندسة الالكترونية بمنوف


----------



## صفاء ماهر (31 مارس 2010)

بجد زعلانين ليش فلسطين مو مزكورة والجامعة الاسلامية مو منيحة ولا فلسطين صارت منسية


----------



## yassir_hamad (31 مارس 2010)

الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم
اخوكم خريج جامعة الخرطوم2000 هندسة كهرباء-حاسوب


----------



## tammam1967 (1 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على هذه الفكرة الرائعة 
الاسم : م . محمد تمام العلواني -جامعة حلب -كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية


----------



## mmbelal (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم أنا خريج جامعة الزقازيق قسم ميكانيكا قوى دفعة 2009


----------



## hassananas (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيكم أستاذنا م. رزق
أنا خريج الجامعات الاردنيه ـ قسم الهندسة المدنية


----------



## عمر البسام (1 أبريل 2010)

خريج كلية الجبيل الصناعيه / المملكه العربيه السعوديه

التخصص هندسة ميكانيكيا


----------



## engineer.medo43 (1 أبريل 2010)

جامعة الازهر القاهره


----------



## engineer.medo43 (1 أبريل 2010)

مصر جامعة الازهر 
مدينة نصر


----------



## el_7alla (2 أبريل 2010)

يعطيييكم العااافيه
وتم التصوويت ^^....~


----------



## ابو مثاب (3 أبريل 2010)

استطلاع جميل وان كنت اعيب عليه عدم ادخال الجامعات السودانية ضمن المنظومة
علما بان الجامعات السودانية من اعرق الجامعات في الوطن العربي

لكم الشكر اخوتي


----------



## engsama (3 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الفكرة الجميلة 
بالنسبة لي انا احمل دبلوم عمارة سنتين واكملت دراسة هندسة الديكور اربع سنوات 
في جامعة البترا الاردنية


----------



## محمود ابراهيم محمد (3 أبريل 2010)

*تحية للأخ رزق حجاوي ودي فكرة ممتازة للتعارف -انا خريج جامعة طنطا (مصر) -قسم الهندسة المدنية *​


----------



## kimo44 (3 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك استاذى على الموضوع الجميل و هو مايزيد من المعرفة بين الاعضاء 
اختكم فى الاسلام م . كريمة جامعة الاسكندرية المصرية


----------



## engineer.medo43 (3 أبريل 2010)

جامعة الازهر


----------



## peterm (4 أبريل 2010)

انا مازلت أدرس بـــــــ كلية الهندسة - جامعة الأسكندرية ( المصرية ) - قسم الهندسة المدنية.....شكرا


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (4 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا المهندس محمد زاهر 
بختار رقم 2 واانا خريج من الجامعات الاردنية 
جامعة البلقاء التطبقية (كلية الهندسة التكنولوجية)


----------



## إسلام علي (15 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
للرفع والتذكير


----------



## م.حسين عبد الهادي (2 مايو 2010)

خريج كلية الهندسه - جامعة المنيا - قسم مدني


----------



## ENG.MOH JAM (23 يناير 2011)

طالب في السنه الخامسه في كلية الهندسه لجامعه عدن اليمن واحب انوه ان التدريس عندنا باللغه الانجليزيه غير ما هو يدرس باللغه العربيه في جامعة صنعاء على حد علمي وعندنا دكاتره وبروفسورات نتشرف بهم كبار في القدر والقيمه والسن هم عماد قسمنا المدني احب اهديهم كل تقديري وشكري


----------



## خلوف العراقي (23 يناير 2011)

فكرة جميلة ..............

انا طالب بجامعة ذي قار العراقية مرحلة اخيرة ......

اسمي : محمد صبار خلوف .......

تحياتي


----------



## hamdytaha (12 نوفمبر 2012)

دفعة 2007 كلية الهندسه - قسم مدنى - شعبة انشاءات - جامعة الازهر - القاهره - جمهورية مصر العربيه


----------



## ahmed arfa (12 نوفمبر 2012)

جامعة الزقازيق ( مصر) - كلية الهندسه - قسم الهندسه المدنيه - سنة التخرج :2011


----------



## rj.civileng (13 نوفمبر 2012)

جامعة دمشق - هندسة مدنية (سنة التخرج 2010)


----------



## ahmad84 (13 نوفمبر 2012)

استاذنا الكبير رزق صاحب الافكار المتميزة والحلول الدائمة بالفعل الموضوع مختلف وجميل جدا
انا عن نفسي خريج جامعة صلاح الدين كلية الهندسة قسم المدني -العراق-


----------



## خلوف العراقي (13 نوفمبر 2012)

انا خريج قسم الهندسة المدنيه / كليه الهندسة / جامعه ذي قار
العراق​


----------



## omar iraqi (13 نوفمبر 2012)

خريج الجامعة التكنولوجية /قسم هندسة البناء والانشاءات /الهندسة الانشائية/بغداد


----------



## محمد يوسف محمد عوا (17 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
افاض اللة عليكم الخير واليومن والبركات عليكم جميعا
انا مهندس مدنى مصرى خريج جامعة الزقازيق


----------



## Eng.zeky (17 نوفمبر 2012)

جامعة القاهرة كلية الهندسه - قسم الهندسه المدنيه


----------



## أبوبكر نصر الدين (18 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
قسم الهندسة المدنية - هندسة القاهرة - 1988


----------



## boushy (18 نوفمبر 2012)

جامعة ام درمان الاسلامية - كلية الهندسة - الهندسة المدنية- خريج 2005 م


----------



## abu Habib (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*لماذا لم تضع الجامعات السودانيه ضمن خيارتك ال9 علماً بأن كليه الهندسه جامعة الخرطوم خرجت مهندسين من قبل ان تستقل أغلب الدول المذكوره ولم تسبقها الا بعض الجامعات المصريه في الوطن العربي *​


----------



## محمود قدور (18 نوفمبر 2012)

الجامعات السورية جامعة خالد بن الوليد كلية الهندسة المدنية سنة التخرج 1993


----------



## husam79 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

مهندس حسام من العراق خريج الجامعة المستنصرية -كلية الهندسة -قسم مدني 2003


----------



## tarek elattar (18 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم هندسة القاهرة 2009 اهندسة مدنية


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (18 نوفمبر 2012)

فكرة أكثر من رائعة
بالنسبة لي فأنا خريج الجامعات العراقية (هندسة مدنية - جامعة الموصل - 2006 م).


----------



## Eng.m.omar (8 أبريل 2013)

جامعة بيرزيت- الهندسة المدنية


----------



## كفاح الجريح (8 أبريل 2013)

الجامعات العراقية
الكلية التقنية كركوك
هندسة التبريد والتكييف


----------



## هندسة وطن (11 أبريل 2013)

جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا 
(كلية الهندسة ) قسم هندسة الطرق
والنقل (2004 )
وهى جامعة خرجت ملايين المهندسيين وهم لهم بصمتهم فى
جميع الدول
​


----------

